# UKIP leadership fights and battles



## Fedayn (Oct 4, 2016)

UKIP leader Diane James 'to stand down' - BBC News


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 4, 2016)

She obviously fancies the England job


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Aaron Banks always gets his way.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 4, 2016)

Has quit according to the Guardian.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2016)

If Woolfe stands and wins I think he'll be the first black leader of a party with a parliamentary seat ?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 4, 2016)

They didn't even have time to take Farage's name of the office door in the bunker


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 4, 2016)

I wonder what skeletons are lurking in her cupboard.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 4, 2016)

.....given the disarray in the other parties there must be an historic opportunity here for Tory strategists - in their own mind - to try to embed a political hegemony over post Brexit England / Britain that will go at least as far as the post 1979 ascendancy...Theresa May could do to UKIP what Maggie did to the NF...render it redundant in Tory seats....whilst attempting some sort of process to finally attempt to draw a line under the now multi-generational anti-tory animus in the North from the 80's on the back of loosening some of the screws of austerity, investment and industrial policy of some sort under the "northern powerhouse" banner, support for & mea culpas over the Orgreave Enquiry and anti-immigration...maybe even grammar schools could find some popularity amongst the aspirational- at the very least its clearer & easier to understand than policy-wonk bollocks like "school vouchers"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 4, 2016)

Never heard of her.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2016)

A winning answer on Pointless in two decade's time.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 5, 2016)

Why is UKIP even still a party? They're a single-issue party at heart and they prevailed on their single issue, time for them to call it a day or merge with the Tories instead of trying to carry on as a watered-down version of the BNP...


----------



## J Ed (Oct 5, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> Why is UKIP even still a party? They're a single-issue party at heart and they prevailed on their single issue, time for them to call it a day or merge with the Tories instead of trying to carry on as a watered-down version of the BNP...



It's less simple than that. There is a lot of mileage in Europe in being a party to the right of an even very right-wing traditional centre-right party, see the FN and UMP in France or AfD and CDU in Germany. The Tories are both unable and unwilling to reduce immigration to tens of thousands, and in any case there are millions who would never countenance a vote for the Tories but whose politics more or less align with those of UKIP. They have done very poorly electorally in a handful of cases post-referendum but I can't see them going away, in fact I suspect that opposite is true.


----------



## Supine (Oct 5, 2016)

It's unfortunately true, ukip isn't just about brexit. It is a home for the uneducated and racist and isn't going anywhere. If nothing else they are a pressure group to help the cons stay right.

I do wonder what whit the tabloids have on her. I can't see why else she'd really resign so early.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2016)

marty21 said:


> They didn't even have time to take Farage's name of the office door in the bunker


No, the nf the new party name as they seek to outflank the tories on the further right


----------



## kebabking (Oct 5, 2016)

Supine said:


> ...I do wonder what whit the tabloids have on her. I can't see why else she'd really resign so early.



There's a suggestion that she got spat on and given dogs abuse while travelling by train and turns out not to have the hide of a rhino so required of politicians.

One is reminded of that 'woman of steel' Andrea Leadsom, who left the race to be Tory leader after a weekend of bad press...

The next UKIP fuckup is that she thinks she's not actually UKIP leader, merely the leader elect, and that she has to register with the electoral commission to legally become leader - which she's not done yet. Other Kippers disagree and say she became leader when the result was declared - fucking quality.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

Imagine the conversation went like this:

'Diane we're leaving the EU, we'll have to fight on policies now'

'fuck that'


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> It's less simple than that. There is a lot of mileage in Europe in being a party to the right of an even very right-wing traditional centre-right party, see the FN and UMP in France or AfD and CDU in Germany. The Tories are both unable and unwilling to reduce immigration to tens of thousands, and in any case there are millions who would never countenance a vote for the Tories but whose politics more or less align with those of UKIP. They have done very poorly electorally in a handful of cases post-referendum but I can't see them going away, in fact I suspect that opposite is true.


And even if UKIP fall apart those voters aren't going anywhere anymore than the 900,000 who voted for the BNP suddenly vanished.

UKIP have shown that there is the potential for a populist right-wing party in the UK (well England and Wales) that, while not going to be one of the big two, can be an important force.


----------



## chilango (Oct 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> It's less simple than that. There is a lot of mileage in Europe in being a party to the right of an even very right-wing traditional centre-right party, see the FN and UMP in France or AfD and CDU in Germany. The Tories are both unable and unwilling to reduce immigration to tens of thousands, and in any case there are millions who would never countenance a vote for the Tories but whose politics more or less align with those of UKIP. They have done very poorly electorally in a handful of cases post-referendum but I can't see them going away, in fact I suspect that opposite is true.



There a lot of mileage in being a populist, anti-establishment party.

That sections of the Left are very busy indeed desperately trying to be part of the establishment just leaves the field open for the likes of UKIP.

They (or at least their votes, should this particular vehicle implode) aren't going anywhere soon.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> Imagine the conversation went like this:
> 
> 'Diane we're leaving the EU, we'll have to fight on policies now'
> 
> 'fuck that'


The EU was only one reason that people voted UKIP. Indeed IIRC* it wasn't even given as the number one reason for voting UKIP by UKIP voters.

*If someone with access to Revolt of the Right could check that I'd be grateful.

ETA: Here's some polling done by YouGov from 2014, both immigration and the economy rank higher in importance to UKIP voters than Europe.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

And of course UKIP are _still_ polling ahead of the LibDems


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 5, 2016)

J Ed said:


> They have done very poorly electorally in a handful of cases post-referendum but I can't see them going away, in fact I suspect that opposite is true.



Suppose you're right and they will be harder to get rid of than bedbugs - in Canada, the equivalent to UKIP, which Farage admired and modeled his strategy on, ended up swallowing the Conservative Party and ruling the country after splitting the conservative vote in a few elections.


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2016)

Given the policy announcements at the tory conference yesterday, I'd say UKIP have already swallowed the conservatives and are in power


----------



## IC3D (Oct 5, 2016)

Theresa May is going to steal her platform today I think so shes redundant


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> And of course UKIP are _still_ polling ahead of the LibDems


Silver linings...


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The EU was only one reason that people voted UKIP. Indeed IIRC* it wasn't even given as the number one reason for voting UKIP by UKIP voters.



I get a lot of people voted against immigration, but even that platform is probably going to get crowded as both the Tories and parts of Labour hop on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I get a lot of people voted against immigration, but even that platform is probably going to get crowded as both the Tories and parts of Labour hop on it.


Yeh cos no one ever made it hard to move to the UK before ukip


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> And even if UKIP fall apart those voters aren't going anywhere anymore than the 900,000 who voted for the BNP suddenly vanished.
> 
> UKIP have shown that there is the potential for a populist right-wing party in the UK (well England and Wales) that, while not going to be one of the big two, can be an important force.


Yeh but the BNP have shown how a party's vote can rise and fall.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I get a lot of people voted against immigration, but even that platform is probably going to get crowded as both the Tories and parts of Labour hop on it.


But both the Tories and Labour will be limited in the policies they will introduce to an extent by the needs of capital as well as the views of the centre-ground they need to appeal to in order to obtain a majority. 

UKIP will always be able to beat them both in the anti-immigration stakes.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh cos no one ever made it hard to move to the UK before ukip



Yeah, but, UKIP are the edgy outsiders who'll make it happen. They aren't in the pocket of elites and big business; apart from the millionaire plutocrat that's running it - but he's totally cool.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2016)

In fact I'd say anti-immgation rhetoric by Labour and the Tories will assist UKIP (or any successor) rather than hinder them. The  current LNP government here in Aus is putting people in concentration camps, yet the last election saw One Nation return.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 5, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> And of course UKIP are _still_ polling ahead of the LibDems



ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2016)

Just on the BBC now. Farrage is back as leader. Who'd have thought it...


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 5, 2016)

Well. that "retirement" lasted a long time, not.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 5, 2016)

A380 said:


> Just on the BBC now. Farrage is back as leader. Who'd have thought it...


I think it's more that he never stopped  bring the leader as they hadn't got around to formally changing it with the electoral commission yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2016)

All this does is highlight the extent to which ukip is a one-man band and means when nf finally drinks himself to death no fucker will be in the wings to lead ukip onwards and upwards


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> All this does is highlight the extent to which ukip is a one-man band and means when nf finally drinks himself to death no fucker will be in the wings to lead ukip onwards and upwards



perhaps he has an acolyte waiting in the wings, being carefully trained and shown the power of the dark side


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> perhaps he has an acolyte waiting in the wings, being carefully trained and shown the power of the dark side


Yeh. Perhaps. But I doubt it.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it is interesting that UKIP are saying going after Labour votes in the north is a viable strategy; does that actually have legs?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2016)

bemused said:


> I think it is interesting that UKIP are saying going after Labour votes in the north is a viable strategy; does that actually have legs?


it didn't bear out last time they made the bold claim iirc


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 5, 2016)

from G-Fawkes....

Steven Woolfe seriously considered defecting to the Tories this weekend, before it emerged Diane James was standing down. Woolfe met with several top Tories over the last few weeks and was close to agreeing to join the party. It is understood that David Davis and Patrick McLoughlin were involved in trying to woo him over. Woolfe admits in a statement:

_“I have been enthused by the start to Theresa May’s premiership. Her support of new grammar schools, her words on social mobility and the growing evidence that she is committed to a clean Brexit prompted me, as it did many of my friends and colleagues, to wonder whether our future was within her new Conservative Party.”
_
As I was saying...imagine a leopard print kitten heel stamping on a human face forever....


----------



## Supine (Oct 5, 2016)

A380 said:


> Just on the BBC now. Farrage is back as leader. Who'd have thought it...



How many times do you need to flush before that turd goes away?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> I think it is interesting that UKIP are saying going after Labour votes in the north is a viable strategy; does that actually have legs?



I think some of it is cynical because they'd much rather damage the labour vote than the tory one, since many of the figures within the leadership are ex-tories and retain sympathy for that side of the electoral spectrum. It's not out of some concern for the WC.

I think it has legs if the media get on board and talk it up, I get the feeling they've been itching for the right by-election for this to happen but the occasion hasn't arisen yet. It used to be like this with the lib dems taking tory seats as their chances got talked up enough in the press for all the anti-tory vote to coagulate into a yellow mass. It makes for a good story.

I look forward to the UKIP election leaflets with 'winning here' bar charts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I look forward to the UKIP election leaflets with 'winning here' bar charts.


whining here more likely


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I think some of it is cynical because they'd much rather damage the labour vote than the tory one, since many of the figures within the leadership are ex-tories and retain sympathy for that side of the electoral spectrum. It's not out of some concern for the WC.



I believe it is because of the strength of the out vote in the referendum in some Labour strong holds. These people all want seats so they can suck on the publicly funded teat, so I'm pretty sure they'll stand wherever they can win. Their fundamental problem is without Farage no one knows who they are.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> whining here more likely


As if by magic

Nigel Farage says Theresa May has stolen all of Ukip's policies


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

teqniq said:


> As if by magic
> 
> Nigel Farage says Theresa May has stolen all of Ukip's policies


"Nigel Farage says Theresa May has smeared herself all over with raw human sewage", surely?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Classy


----------



## Santino (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> perhaps he has an acolyte waiting in the wings, being carefully trained and shown the power of the dark side


 Dark Helmer


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2016)

seems like being a leadship contender for UKIP is a poisoned chalice - literally



> *Ukip leadership contender Steven Woolfe taken to hospital after suddenly falling ill in European parliament*
> *Ukip has put a statement out about* Steven Woolfe. A spokeskman said:
> 
> Steven Woolfe MEP was taken suddenly ill in the European parliament building in Strasbourg this morning. He has been taken to hospital in the city and he is undergoing tests.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

Apparently Steven Woolfe just collapsed in the Euro Parliament and was taken to hospital. Hope the cunt's not got an E111.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2016)

After taking a punch in the face during a ukip MEP meeting.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> I think it is interesting that UKIP are saying going after Labour votes in the north is a viable strategy; does that actually have legs?



UKIP had a candidate who was an ex-wrestler who works in Tesco in Hartlepool and he got 28% at the 2015 GE and came within 3,000 votes of unseating the Brownite incumbent.

The same Brownite MP has now been slung out of the Labour party offices in Hartlepool for being insufficiently enthused by the roaring success of the Corbyn project and has to hold his surgeries in the stationary cupboard of the civic centre.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Apparently Steven Woolfe just collapsed in the Euro Parliament and was taken to hospital. Hope the cunt's not got an E111.



5/1 on Douglas Carson getting done in by a poison tipped umbrella before the week is out.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 6, 2016)

killer b said:


> After taking a punch in the face during a ukip MEP meeting.



Who dunnit?


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

Ukip hopeful leader collapses in EU Parliament after 'altercation'


----------



## gosub (Oct 6, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Ukip hopeful leader collapses in EU Parliament after 'altercation'



In hospital in a serious condition after being punched by a UKIP MEP appartently


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 6, 2016)

.....contretemps over his supposed defection one assumes....


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## peterkro (Oct 6, 2016)

Arf.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

What on earth is going on?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> What on earth is going on?



its what happens when you put loons, fanatics and vast ego's in one room.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 6, 2016)

Sounds pretty serious, the sort of serious where someone does time.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> What on earth is going on?



As pantomime season is nearly upon us Theresa May as the wicked Queen in Snow White looks like a good contender for their nemesis.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2016)

Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?



A ding-dong verging on a set-to.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?


Or perhaps even a imbroglio ?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?



A contretemps, I believe


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't agree with his politics but I hope he's okay in the end.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

I believe Owen Smith would call it 'bullying'.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

Only if he could blame Corbyn too.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 6, 2016)

And people constantly go on about infighting on the left.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Don't agree with his politics but I hope he's okay in the end.


Yeah that's kinda my feeling really. When I read that he'd been punched in the head and taken ill I almost immediately thought 'blood clot'. whilst I hold them and their politics in complete contempt, I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

Suppose this sort of thing can happen when you take away all that pesky EU 'Not Punching Your Fellow MEPs in The Face' red tape.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

Did not predict this.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

peterkro said:


> Or perhaps even a imbroglio ?





TheHoodedClaw said:


> A contretemps, I believe


Imported words - it's what he would've wanted


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

I seem to be suffering from compassion fatigue on this one


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

Think they might inherit the "nasty party" title after ACTUALLY MURDERING EACH OTHER IN PARLIAMENT


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

A ghoul writes: tenner for the server fund if somebody can find cctv images.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

I had a chuckle when I read Raheem Kassam is standing for the leadership.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

So who dunnit? 26 MEP's including him...
people_meps


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 6, 2016)

8den said:


> 5/1 on Douglas Carson getting done in by a poison tipped umbrella before the week is out.



Well, they've always taken a strong line on Bulgarians


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> So who dunnit? 26 MEP's including him...
> people_meps


To be honest, none of them have a Conor McGregor look going on:
people_meps


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 6, 2016)

Britain First will now be marketing themselves as the more reasonable version of UKIP


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

Early reports suggest that he did it to himself by giving it the _come on then, outside, now,_ and taking his jacket off ready to go.

Bleeding on the brain is what killed Mike Towell lat week btw


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> So who dunnit? 26 MEP's including him...
> people_meps





DownwardDog said:


> UKIP had a candidate who was an *ex-wrestler* who works in Tesco in Hartlepool and he got 28% at the 2015 GE and came within 3,000 votes of unseating the Brownite incumbent.



ooff


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Don't agree with his politics but I hope he's okay in the end.



Meh, it's cunt like him that have helped create an environment where innocent Polish folk are getting beaten, stabbed or murdered in the streets just for speaking their own language. 

The fact that these UKIP types are beating the shit out of each other now just goes to show how much hatred they carry around.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

On grounds of nominative determinism, Gerrard Batten has the weapons, but Paul Nutt-all leads the list.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, none of them have a Conor McGregor look going on:
> people_meps


i wouldn't want to meet david coburn in a dark alley at night (NOT SUGGESTING ITS HIM AT ALL)


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> On grounds of nominative determinism, Gerrard Batten has the weapons, but Paul Nutt-all leads the list.


and Hookem, don't forget him.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> Did not predict this.


What a year it's been.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 6, 2016)

Shouldn't this MEP be arrested?


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Early reports suggest that he did it to himself by giving it the _come on then, outside, now,_ and taking his jacket off ready to go.
> 
> Bleeding on the brain is what killed Mike Towell lat week btw



Where have you seen/heard this?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> i wouldn't want to meet david coburn in a dark alley at night (NOT SUGGESTING ITS HIM AT ALL)


Reply, god, yes. All the others look to have done at least half a day at 'Not Looking Like a Psychopath School'.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, none of them have a Conor McGregor look going on:
> people_meps



I'm calling it for Ray Finch.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Where have you seen/heard this?


Here. There's a pic of him on the floor spark out doing the rounds as well. The fact he's face down and on a walkway seems to show it happened well after the scrap.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2016)

So, one by-election or two? Would they even bother?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

eatmorecheese said:


> Shouldn't this MEP be arrested?


well yeah of course they will be


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> What a year it's been.


 Does anyone think the scriptwriters are running out of ideas? Reality jumps the shark as the big 2016 reveal is that we're all living in a dream Norman Tebbit had in the shower.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Here. There's a pic of him on the floor spark out doing the rounds as well. The fact he's face down and on a walkway seems to show it happened well after the scrap.



If it's a head injury he could well have walked away feeling relatively OK and then collapsed later on.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2016)

Extraordinary.  Say what you like about the Tories but at least they don't actually batter each other into the hospital.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

eatmorecheese said:


> Shouldn't this MEP be arrested?



I don't think such a robust exchange of views would be covered by their parliamentary immunity:

"Members of the Parliament shall not be subject to any form of inquiry, detention or legal proceedings in respect of opinions expressed or votes cast by them in the performance of their duties".


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Here. There's a pic of him on the floor spark out doing the rounds as well. The fact he's face down and on a walkway seems to show it happened well after the scrap.


that says 'punched repeatedly'. Not a single defensive blow. Serious shit for whoever did it.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> What a year it's been.


"what a time to be alive" etc


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Extraordinary.  Say what you like about the Tories but at least they don't actually batter each other into the hospital.



You say that like its a positive thing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Does anyone think the scriptwriters are running out of ideas? Reality jumps the shark as the big 2016 reveal is that we're all living in a dream Norman Tebbit had in the shower.


I think they'll probably just turn off the simulation machine in a moment, and we'll all wake up onboard the Space Ark _Philip K. Dick. _


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

Can a passing mod change the title to 'Potential new UKIP leader expected to stay down.'


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> You say that like its a positive thing.


Well, I suppose it gives them more time to knife each other in the back.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

UKIP MEP Agenda:

1. Apologies
2. Minutes of the last meeting
3. Results of the leadership election
4. Chin out posturing
5. Vote on whether to allow forrin ambulance to collect the fallen


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

They shoudl give them all swords in parliament, I'm sure they used to have them? Before it was all televised.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 6, 2016)

You couldn't make it up, etc


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

I bet the EU Parliament will be very sorry to see them all leave in a couple of years.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

OH SHIT! I  called it again DotCommunist


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> You couldn't make it up, etc



Fucking hell, the love child of Benny Hill and Citizen Smith.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

no joke i was seriously down this morning, like thinking about going to a doctor, and this has totally lifted my mood.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> that says 'punched repeatedly'. Not a single defensive blow. Serious shit for whoever did it.


Story now is one single punch, he went down and on the way whacked his head on an metal bar. Collapsed half hour later. It's his birthday today as well.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Here. There's a pic of him on the floor spark out doing the rounds as well. The fact he's face down and on a walkway seems to show it happened well after the scrap.



So hard to maintain a Grauniad boycott.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Can a passing mod change the title to 'Potential new UKIP leader expected to stay down.'


Changed it something more appropriate


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 6, 2016)

...say what you like but at least Donald Trump will only physically knock you out with an overpowering miasma of hair-lacquer...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?



Most outlets have 'altercation' in ironic quote marks.


----------



## andysays (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Can a passing mod change the title to 'Potential new UKIP leader expected to stay down.'




I Can't Stand as Ukip leader For Falling Down...


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Story now is one single punch, he went down and on the way whacked his head on an metal bar. Collapsed half hour later. It's his birthday today as well.


Sort of thing that can end up with a manslaughter charge.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I think they'll probably just turn off the simulation machine in a moment, and we'll all wake up onboard the Space Ark _Philip K. Dick. _



Seems you aren't alone:


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

> A spokesperson for the Strasbourg police said they had not been called to the parliament and no investigation had been launched so far.


 - from the guardian link above, just 6 minutes ago.

Presumably the parliament has it's own security force of some sort??


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Sort of thing that can end up with a manslaughter charge.


Certainly can. People on here have had mates single-punch killed, i hope people remember that when posting about this.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 6, 2016)

....perfect opportunity for Carswill to turn coats again...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> no joke i was seriously down this morning, like thinking about going to a doctor, and this has totally lifted my mood.


Me too, had a 'difficult' docs appointment earlier, was feeling very down. But no, the clouds have parted.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

I'd find it even funnier if it wasn't so fucking embarrassing.. They couldn't even wait till they got to the pub and had to beat each other up inside the european parliament building.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Certainly can. People on here have had mates single-punch killed, i hope people remember that when posting about this.


alright fair enough... i just felt a bit hysterical for a while.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> - from the guardian link above, just 6 minutes ago.
> 
> Presumably the parliament has it's own security force of some sort??


Maybe more a question of 'actually we don't give a fuck'.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 6, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Extraordinary.  Say what you like about the Tories but at least they don't actually batter each other into the hospital.



No, they just battered the hospitals (etc).

Love the fact he held on to the bag. Seeming for a more elaborate chalk outline shot.

*WHACK* "Noottt thhhhhheeeeee llllaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppppppptttttttttttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp"


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2016)

some sources saying "punched repeatedly" now some sources saying "hit once and fell and banged head" - in a "lets get the story straight so Mr fistycuffs only faces a manslaughter charge" kind of way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

a full and frank exchange of views indeed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 6, 2016)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Does anyone think the scriptwriters are running out of ideas? Reality jumps the shark as the big 2016 reveal is that we're all living in a dream Norman Tebbit had in the shower.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fucking hell.


he's got to die as 2016 is the year of the great celeb cull


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 93503
> a full and frank exchange of views indeed.


That's astonishing, ukipers - notably Helmer - are supposed to be plain-speak-aloons. What a moment to retreat into soothing managerial slime talk.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

missed this bit from yesterdays news; "Steven Woolfe is reviving his bid to become Ukip leader after the 18-day reign of Diane James ended, but said he recently had discussions about defecting to the Tories."


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> That's astonishing, ukipers - notably Helmer - are supposed to be plain-speak-aloons. What a moment to retreat into soothing managerial slime talk.



Everyone has become reassuringly on message, since they witnessed one of their ranks commit GBH.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

This has the makings of an undiscovered Agatha Christie novel. 'Poirot gathered the unspeakable 22 together in the drawing room. Captain Farage immediately protested that he couldn't have...'.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

Has social media changed the way in which journalists address the public? 144 characters doesn't let you dress it up too much, so you just have to tell people how to behave.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems like he's out of life-threatening condition now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2016)

who punched him ? any names?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Seems like he's out of life-threatening condition now.


Stage 1: out of danger
Stage 2: still able to claim expenses


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

Wonder if whoever in UKIP punched him will try to invoke some sort of immunity as MEP to help avoid uk legal system.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> who punched him ? any names?


It's not clear if the names have been chosen for anything other than comedy value so far.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 6, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> who punched him ? any names?



the money appears to be on someone called (inevitably..) Hookem. UKIP defence spokesman who was once in the TA and apparently has the brains of a particularly stupid dead sheep.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Wonder if whoever in UKIP punched him will try to invoke some sort of immunity as MEP to help avoid uk legal system.



I posted earlier that it looks like it would be a stretch to invoke parliamentary immunity as this only covers voting and expression of opinions.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2016)

Check which MEPs haven't tweeted their best wishes for him yet, that'll narrow down the field a bit.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Wonder if whoever in UKIP punched him will try to invoke some sort of immunity as MEP to help avoid uk legal system.


MEP immunity is only for 'opinion' and 'votes cast'. And wouldn't be subject to UK law anyway.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> MEP immunity is only for 'opinion' and 'votes cast'. And wouldn't be subject to UK law anyway.


Whoever caused this injury what law would they be judged under, if charges are brought, Alsace Lorraine?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2016)

Be French law and AFAIK there's no immunity for physical violence. Certainly no diplomatic immunity for MEPs.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

Actually it looks like that is just for 'absolute' immunity. S/He might have 'relative' immunity for this, which the parliament will have to decide whether or not to waive.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/ATAG/2015/519194/IPOL_ATA(2015)519194_EN.pdf


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 6, 2016)

My first reaction, when the news was of an 'altercation', was 

'What a bunch of cunts, incapable of having a debate without shoving and pushing. Clowns. EDL in suits'

but it's nastier than that now, and not especially funny.


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it an altercation or a fracas tho?


Radio 6 have gone with "bust up".

Then followed it up with "I wanna be elected" by Alice Cooper.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 6, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> who punched him ? any names?



Saitama.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

Twitter says that mr hookem is on the run from French police.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Hookem and leg it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Was it a left hookem or a right hookem?


----------



## Combustible (Oct 6, 2016)

I like how Neil Hamilton popped up to say that it was all Woolfe's fault for starting a fight, while Woolfe was critical in hospital and Hamiton wasn't even there.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

Combustible said:


> I like how Neil Hamilton popped up to say that it was all Woolfe's fault for starting a fight, while Woolfe was critical in hospital and Hamiton wasn't even there.



I believe Hamilton is more a sword and shield man rather then fists.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

Combustible said:


> I like how Neil Hamilton popped up to say that it was all Woolfe's fault for starting a fight, while Woolfe was critical in hospital and Hamiton wasn't even there.




 Isn't 'Neil Hamilton' Welsh for 'utter cunt'?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2016)

"As an MEP, I don’t intend to change who I am or where I came from. I will not be changing my accent or the way I speak, as I am still a working class lad from the west end of Hull, who calls a spade a spade. I do however promise to debunk the rubbish coming out of the EU, and to give the public the opportunity to understand what is being done in Europe in YOUR name. I will also strive to help anyone who approaches me and give 100% of myself to this region. *Thing are changing in British politics and I aim to be at the forefront of the People’s Army*."

From Hookems webpage. Whatever happened, he is determined to be leading the assault. God save the queen.

Mike Hookem MEP for Yorkshire and North Lincolnshire | About Me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Isn't 'Neil Hamilton' Welsh for 'utter cunt'?


no, vile wretch


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Twitter says that mr hookem is on the run from French police.


they'll book 'im


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> I believe Hamilton is more a sword and shield man rather then fists.


not any more he isn't


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Radio 6 have gone with "bust up".
> 
> Then followed it up with "I wanna be elected" by Alice Cooper.


then kung fu fighting?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Perhaps the ukip leadership battle could just be a cage fight?


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Twitter says that mr hookem is on the run from French police.



This rumour is just a joke that got out of hand. Isn't it?
People just want Mike from Spaced to do a runner in his Austen Princess, only to get caught in Callais as he tries to slip back across La Manche.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Perhaps the ukip leadership battle could just be a cage fight?


*BLUNDERDOME*

22 must enter, only one may leave


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2016)

It was so inevitable that it would end up being Hookem.  As soon as I saw that name, it just seemed fate.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> This rumour is just a joke that got out of hand. Isn't it?
> People just want Mike from Spaced to do a runner in his Austen Princess, only to get caught in Callais as he tries to slip back across La Manche.



Clinging to the undercarriage of a truck.....

That's how 'they' all get to the uk innit

He will come out the other side a freedom fighter for refugees having experienced 'the flee' first hand.

This could be a positive thing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> This rumour is just a joke that got out of hand. Isn't it?
> People just want Mike from Spaced to do a runner in his Austen Princess, only to get caught in Callais as he tries to slip back across La Manche.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

Damn you, Nanker Phelge.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2016)

UKIP's Steven Woolfe 'conscious in hospital after altercation' - BBC News


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

Look at the pictures of him on the floor it seems like he was punched whilst he had is hands full; charming MEPs they have there.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

This is an interesting angle:



Didn't that Sam Ambreen turn up here once?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Look at the pictures of him on the floor it seems like he was punched whilst he had is hands full; charming MEPs they have there.


sensible meps. it is always best to strike when your opponent cannot strike back, get him on the ground and put the boot in. and if possible use an implement to put him down in the first place.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Look at the pictures of him on the floor it seems like he was punched whilst he had is hands full; charming MEPs they have there.


Twitter has it that he collapsed some time after the fight/assault, and then experienced 2 'epileptic like' fits.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

My favourite idea from the twitterers is that Mike hookem is just never found or heard of again, a new lord Lucan type thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 saved for posterity


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> This is an interesting angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't that Sam Ambreen turn up here once?



yes she did


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> My favourite idea from the twitterers is that Mike hookem is just never found or heard of again, a new lord Lucan type thing.


Conspiraloons rejoice with their new "Mike Hookem was a hologram" theory.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

bemused said:


> Look at the pictures of him on the floor it seems like he was punched whilst he had is hands full; charming MEPs they have there.


There was a gap in time between the punches and his collapse. Marquis of Queensbury rules may have respected.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 93507
> Idris2002 saved for posterity


Wait what - how did you do that? TEACH ME YOUR MAGICK WIZARD.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> My favourite idea from the twitterers is that Mike hookem is just never found or heard of again, a new lord Lucan type thing.


If in fleeing the authorities, he had to be rescued from a sinking rib, mid-channel...there'd be a certain justice.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Wait what - how did you do that? TEACH ME YOUR MAGICK WIZARD.



Screenshot innit


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes she did


I recall that she did not exactly add to the gaiety of nations.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> If in fleeing the authorities, he had to be rescued from a sinking rib, mid-channel...there'd be a certain justice.


For added justice points, the rescuers then throw him back, because he exceeds the Eurocrat imposted quota.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Wait what - how did you do that? TEACH ME YOUR MAGICK WIZARD.


use the snipping tool
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/13776/windows-use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> There was a gap in time between the punches and his collapse. Marquis of Queensbury rules may have respected.



Doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

I know it can't be true, but part of me still holds out hope that Hookem really is racing through the banlieu of Strasbourg to the Benny Hill theme tune, with the gendarmerie in hot persuit.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2016)

Not unique to UKIP, all this throwing punches, Mike Joyce, Prescott, though the outcomes were less severe.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

From the Guardian's 'live feed'...



> _A source close to the party said the fight happened when Mike Hookem, MEP, turned up to the Strasbourg meeting at 10am and “made a few choice words” to Woolfe about “defecting to the Tories”.
> 
> “Stephen Woolfe has then taken his jacket off, walked over and said, ‘*Right, you outside now’ or words to that effect,” the source told the Guardian. “They went outside and Stephen Woolfe got the better of it.”*
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

Pub car park rules


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 6, 2016)

treelover said:


> Not unique to UKIP, all this throwing punches, Mike Joyce, Prescott, though the outcomes were less severe.


Prescott was struck from behind and reacted to that - not fair to class it with this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 6, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Prescott was struck from behind and reacted to that - not fair to class it with this.


If anything, his popularity probably went up after that. 

These two went outside for a fight. Not sure either one could complain too much about getting hurt in a fight they both agreed to have. It was 10am, so presumably they weren't even drunk.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> From the Guardian's 'live feed'...
> 
> ​



What a bloody rabble.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> no joke i was seriously down this morning, like thinking about going to a doctor, and this has totally lifted my mood.


just logged on to find this story doing the rounds. Fuck knows whats going on anymore, since when did kippers start getting handy and what was it over?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 6, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was 10am, so presumably they weren't even drunk.



I dunno, they seem like the right demographic.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Twitter has it that he collapsed some time after the fight/assault, and then experienced 2 'epileptic like' fits.



Called it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> just logged on to find this story doing the rounds. Fuck knows whats going on anymore, since when did kippers start getting handy and what was it over?



Hookem supposedly had a pop at Woolfe for considering joining the Tories and called him a joke. Woolfe offered him outside. Hookem accepted.

It happened during a 'clear the air' meeting between Woolfe and their MEPS.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Twitter has it that he collapsed some time after the fight/assault, and then experienced 2 'epileptic like' fits.



Doesn't sound too good.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> just logged on to find this story doing the rounds. Fuck knows whats going on anymore, since when did kippers start getting handy and what was it over?



Apparently a colleague suggested that by considering defection to the Tories he might not have displayed the loyalty expected of party leader. So he invited him out for a fight.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

Arron Banks more right that he knew in the thing the Guardian published yesterday . 
 
Ukip is being run by circus clowns | Arron Banks


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2016)

So - Mike "GBH" Hookem is through to the next round in the UKIP leadership contest - who's he likely to be facing in the final?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - Mike "GBH" Hookem is through to the next round in the UKIP leadership contest - who's he likely to be facing in the final?


Tyson Fury?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - Mike "GBH" Hookem is through to the next round in the UKIP leadership contest - who's he likely to be facing in the final?


Dunno but Frank Warren is rumoured to have expressed an interest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

less MEP lunches more throwing punches


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems best not to go round provoking politicians representing Hull.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Seems best not to go round provoking politicians representing Hull.



Alan Johnson can do all the special moves off Streetfighter for real.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

The first rule of the UKIP leadership contest is WE DO NOT TALK ABOUT THE UKIP LEADERSHIP CONTEST.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

So.  Looks like he's fine and no one has reported anything to the Police, close ranks and move on.  Like someone said above, pub rules.  What a shower of cunts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

presumably this ends woolfes chances of ever becoming leader


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> presumably this ends woolfes chances of ever becoming leader


 Probably, Hookem looks like a strong contender, if he surfaces.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> presumably this ends woolfes chances of ever becoming leader


why though?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2016)

Unless he asks for a rematch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> why though?


whose going to vote for someone who offers his colleagues out when he is losing a row?


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> why though?



Kippers are seemingly falling over themselves to point out that he was the aggressor.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 6, 2016)

ah I think I missed that bit in all the hilarity.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

I thought you meant cos he apparently lost the fight. Would've thought that a man who says 'come on then lets take it outside' would be quite appealing to some of their target market.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

I always thought the Eurofighter was a plane.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> I always thought the Eurofighter was a plane.


easy mistake to make, the Eurofighter is hideously expensive and aggresive towards foriegners


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

What a wreckage...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> presumably this ends woolfes chances of ever becoming leader


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Story now is one single punch, he went down and on the way whacked his head on an metal bar. Collapsed half hour later. It's his birthday today as well.



Oh dear, but . I've 'liked' a few comments in this thread, but quickly unliked them as I realise how wrong it is to laugh at someone getting a brain bleed, but the birthday bit did it.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 6, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> Oh dear, but . I've 'liked' a few comments in this thread, but quickly unliked them as I realise how wrong it is to laugh at someone getting a brain bleed, but the birthday bit did it.



Its ok, its not a brain bleed.  You can go back and like them again now.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

So...word is...that the ruck might well have been caused by Woolfe's defection only being stopped, (at the last minute) by Diane James' defection announcement.

messy stuff


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

I presume Woolfe was carrying his E111, then?


----------



## J Ed (Oct 6, 2016)

This whole story is so pathetic and also funny. Love it.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 6, 2016)

The bloke who hit him is called Hookem its amazing


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> whose going to vote for someone who offers his colleagues out when he is losing a row?



Your average UKIP voter probably more likely to be put off by the fact he got his arse handed to him than the fact he started a fight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Dunno but Frank Warren is rumoured to have expressed an interest.








You're having a giraffe, that was just a couple of ponces mincing about talking rubbish. Go on, you tell the ladies and gentlemen what that was all about!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I presume Woolfe was carrying his E111, then?


Post #50


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 93512


A touch of the Ponyos there


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Post #50


Late to this one!
My bad.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm not fussed if they bring Le Old Bill in or not, but it doesn't look good for ukip if the de facto/revenant leader witnesses one of his finest getting hospitalised by another of the troops and does nothing about it.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Late to this one!
> My bad.


*takes jacket off*


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> *takes jacket off*


If i told you I was from Hull...would you put it back on again?


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

Mr Hookem must be busy, seems he still hasn't turned up anywhere, not under arrest, not saying how he deeply regrets and wants to spend more time with his family, nothing.


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

ITV released this photo of Wolfe after the "altercation"


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> If i told you I was from Hull...would you put it back on again?


Yes -  -  but if I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Mr Hookem must be busy, seems he still hasn't turned up anywhere, not under arrest, not saying how he deeply regrets and wants to spend more time with his family, nothing.


Must be sorting his affairs out i.e. getting as many expenses claims in as possible before brexit.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Yes -  -  but if I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


< 8%


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

Eric Joyce will be looking on with a wry smile.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> < 8%


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

Puts farage in the shade anyway, shitting himself and not coming out of the pub because there were some students waiting for him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Must be sorting his affairs out i.e. getting as many expenses claims in as possible before brexit.


possibly retaining the services of or consulting his current solicitor


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

My good friends at the daily mail reporting the good Mr Hookem's denials:
Ukip MEP Mike Hookem DENIES punching Steven Woolfe | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Eric Joyce will be looking on with a wry smile.


Maybe he will offer to train wolfe up like apollo creed trained rocky. We can have a training montage of woolfe running up and down the steps of EU parliament building


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

2 MEPs Enter. 1 MEP leaves.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2016)

8den said:


> ITV released this photo of Wolfe after the "altercation"


Are we certain that Malcolm Tucker didn't toss him over the mezzanine from the DoSAC offices in a fit of rage?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe he will offer to train wolfe up like apollo creed trained rocky. We can have a training montage of woolfe running up and down the steps of EU parliament building


(((((Chickens)))))


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

DM : "Aides to Mr Hookem could not be contacted for most of the day, but a spokeswoman tonight denied that he had punched his colleague, insisting it had been a 'verbal altercation'.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> The bloke who hit him is called Hookem its amazing



And he's the defence spokesman - it's beyond perfect.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 93522
> 
> DM : "Aides to Mr Hookem could not be contacted for most of the day, but a spokeswoman tonight denied that he had punched his colleague, insisting it had been a 'verbal altercation'.


Must be god or the free market working in mysterious ways.


----------



## bemused (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> [..] insisting it had been a 'verbal altercation'.



Maybe he's got really bad breath?


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 6, 2016)

teqniq said:


> When I read that he'd been punched in the head and taken ill I almost immediately thought 'blood clot'.




Or bumbaclot.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2016)

8den said:


> ITV released this photo of Wolfe after the "altercation"



Is that hookem standing over him snarling "Im the daddy now - next time i'll fucking kill you!" ?


----------



## gosub (Oct 6, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> why though?


Coz if it was an ask outside fight then they will both be suspended for bringing the party into disrepute and miss the contest,  and if iit was he was twated for going from possibly defecting to the tories to wanting to lead then it's brought attention to that


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2016)

from the grauns live feed



> Farage said he did not want to “get involved in the blame game” at this stage, adding that the incident is “not good” and is the sort of thing “you see in third world parliaments”.



Trans - "we're behaving like a bunch of bloody fuzzie wuzzies!"


----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is that hookem standing over him snarling "Im the daddy now - next time i'll fucking kill you!" ?




It's actually pronounced "hadouken"


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 6, 2016)

I bet it wasn't even a proper fight, just a bit of shouting and shoving like a pair of kids.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

was Britain a thirld world country when Bernadette Devline lamped the home sec? he's such a cunt, its as natural as breathing that jingoistic chauvanism


----------



## alan_ (Oct 6, 2016)

dont bring a verbal altercation to a frank exchange of views


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I bet it wasn't even a proper fight, just a bit of shouting and shoving like a pair of kids.


 I don't know what counts as a tear-up round your way but I think hospitalisation after a KO probably makes this a "proper fight"


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Oct 6, 2016)

chilango said:


>



You just outed both yourself and myself as people who recognises that bit from one of the Bridget Jones movies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2016)

8den said:


> You just outed both yourself and myself as people who recognises that bit from one of the Bridget Jones moves.


def worse than hitler


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2016)

if clarkesn had hospitalised that beeb bloke we could have enjoyed the sight of him being led away to chokey in cuffs.

Still np arrets here thgough. Given his defector-leaning ways I recon that woolfe might well forgo party loyalty on this one and press charges and/or sue.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

On C4 News Crick suggested rather gnomically that there had been no fight whatsoever.


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> def worse than hitler


Thread thataway ===>


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 6, 2016)

Farage has intervened brilliantly to suggest that this sort of thing should only happen in "Third World parliaments " . Bongo Bango Land?


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2016)

Labour are definitely going to have to up their game on the divided and shambolic front.


----------



## JimW (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Probably, Hookem looks like a strong contender, if he surfaces.


Could have been a contender, instead of a washed-up bum, which is what he is.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

I reckon he's in Panama by now.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> I reckon he's in Panama by now.



does Equador have an embassy in Strassbourg?


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 6, 2016)

A man with his training could hide out in the wilds of Alsace-Lorraine for weeks.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Late to this one!
> My bad.



How you been by the way? ok now?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> How you been by the way? ok now?


On the mend (slowly)...thanks.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2016)

With this sort of thing going on in the European Parliament I'm not surprised UKIP want to leave.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe I'm just very tired, but this made me howl


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2016)

With a little Chris Kamara thrown in.


----------



## gawkrodger (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm hugely  disappointed by the lack of memes alluding to this


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Maybe I'm just very tired, but this made me howl



"_What's the german for 30%, then?"_


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 7, 2016)

bemused said:


> I think it is interesting that UKIP are saying going after Labour votes in the north is a viable strategy; does that actually have legs?



This just in. Council by-election result from Hartlepool last night:

Headland & Harbour (Hartlepool) result: 
UKIP: 49.2% (+49.2)
LAB: 25.3% (-17.7)
PHF: 15.4% (-20.3)
CON: 4.1% (-14.0)
PNP: 3.6%
IND: 2.6%

The spectacle of a party's MEPs offering each other out and knacking each other was always going to resonate with the Hartlepudlian voters.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2016)

Apt that Hookem is the Defence Spokesman


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 7, 2016)

Yossarian said:


> A man with his training could hide out in the wilds of Alsace-Lorraine for weeks.


Are you suggesting it could all go a bit Raoul Moat?


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2016)

I blame Editor, If he had kept punch a politician up to date, such aggression could have been spent virtually, and precious Belgian health resources would not have had to be squandered on foreign types.


----------



## chilango (Oct 7, 2016)

If nothing else we've got an iconic photo out of this for future use


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 7, 2016)

An apparent headline in the Sun (as reported by R4 Today programme, didn't see it myself):

'Anarchy in UKIP' - got to admit that's good.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> An apparent headline in the Sun (as reported by R4 Today programme, didn't see it myself):
> 
> 'Anarchy in UKIP' - got to admit that's good.


"the" ?


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> "the" ?



poetic license...you obviously got the reference, that was the idea.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> I presume Woolfe was carrying his E111, then?


It's an EHIC now. Bloody Eurocrats, first they take away our sovereignty, and then they take away our official form numbers


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

existentialist said:


> It's an EHIC now. Bloody Eurocrats, first they take away our sovereignty, and then they take away our official form numbers


Think you've just outed yourself as a fully paid-up member of the well travelled, metropolitan elite!


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Think you've just outed yourself as a fully paid-up member of the well travelled, metropolitan elite!


Shit! Shit! Shit! I'm always doing that...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2016)

Despite all this they won a council seat in Hartlepool last night trouncing Labour


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Despite all this they won a council seat in Hartlepool last night trouncing Labour


Low turn-out of 17.8% gave victor 496 votes to Labour's 255.


----------



## bimble (Oct 7, 2016)

Shortly before getting punched in the head Steven Woolfe wrote this - saying that UKIP was now the official opposition. 
"While UKIP gained 4 million votes last year and only one MP, it goes to show that UKIP has influenced the political agenda – making us the true opposition. Politics is not always about winning – sometimes it’s about changing and influencing things from the outside." 
I reckon he's got a point depressingly, no question that UKIP has had more influence on what teresa may announced in her speech than anything Labour has said.


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> Shortly before getting punched in the head Steven Woolfe wrote this - saying that UKIP was now the official opposition.
> "While UKIP gained 4 million votes last year and only one MP, it goes to show that UKIP has influenced the political agenda – making us the true opposition. Politics is not always about winning – sometimes it’s about changing and influencing things from the outside."
> I reckon he's got a point depressingly, no question that UKIP has had more influence on what teresa may announced in her speech than anything Labour has said.


Labour didn't even discuss it at conference. And a lot of stuff Corbyn said re Brexit during the 'contest' with Smith was inaccurate


----------



## bimble (Oct 7, 2016)

(DM reporting from the punched man's bedside)


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 7, 2016)

I for one am enjoying seeing Hamilton & Banks cunt each other off. 

Maybe they could be encouraged to 'take it outside' too. I have some power tools I could lend them for the occasion.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2016)

I was wondering, should they both be thrown out of UKIP for bringing the party into disrepute, but there again....


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 93563
> (DM reporting from the punched man's bedside)


I bet the word's gone round in the hospital as to who he is, and they are probably going all-out to bombard him with Very European Hospitality. It'll be croissants and cheese-before-pud all the way until he discharges himself against medical advice and flees for the homeland.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I was wondering, should they both be thrown out of UKIP for bringing the party into disrepute, but there again....



There's a fairly low baseline for disrepute in UKIP.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a fairly low baseline for disrepute in UKIP.


It could probably be argued that, amongst its core demographic at least, he's probably improved UKIP's reputation. Proper British punchup, just what the lads back home like to see. Practising, ready for taking on the Frogs.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

So, we've now got the puncher giving it the 'I never fookin 'it 'im line', whilst the punchee is in managerial mode, 'mistakes were made' and wanting to 'reach out'.  To be honest, if ukip don't sort thereselves out, they won't be getting my vote.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 93563
> (DM reporting from the punched man's bedside)



It's important to retain one's dignity, composure and breakfast-based xenophobia in times of crisis.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's important to retain one's dignity, composure and breakfast-based xenophobia in times of crisis.


Kippers.


----------



## bimble (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Kippers.


You evidently didn't read the link.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Kippers.


kippers


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You evidently didn't read the link.


Can kippers be battered?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Can kippers be battered?


yes. but i don't know why you'd want to. stick them in the oven and chuck some butter on when they're done, they're lovely.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but i don't know why you'd want to. stick them in the oven and chuck some butter on when they're done, they're lovely.


Smoked though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Smoked though.



dead tho


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

Just what the doctor ordered....


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> dead tho


Quite good when done in a microwavelight:


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Just what the doctor ordered....
> 
> View attachment 93574


'Failed fighter gets compensatory hand job'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Quite good when done in a microwavelight:


yeh but real kippers come out of the water


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Low turn-out of 17.8% gave victor 496 votes to Labour's 255.





brogdale said:


> Low turn-out of 17.8% gave victor 496 votes to Labour's 255.


Wolfe may have got bounced but there was no Corbyn bounce


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but real kippers come out of the water


Kipperus flew too near to the Sun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Kipperus flew too near to the Sun.


and i suppose it was the fake sheikh's fault


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> 'Failed fighter gets compensatory hand job'.


Caption: _Did he knock one out?_


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> and i suppose it was the fake sheikh's fault


To be honest, none of the Greek and Roman heroes will have automatic right to remain in the President Farage period.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Just what the doctor ordered....
> 
> View attachment 93574


farage forages beneath the sheets


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, none of the Greek and Roman heroes will have automatic right to remain in the President Farage period.


yeh. but it will only last from breakfast to elevenses on his first day as he will be too plastered to give his inauguration speech and this will lead to a drunken defenstration from the oxo tower.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 93563
> (DM reporting from the punched man's bedside)



Isn't he some kind of lawyer by trade? That's as bad as Owen Smith pretending not to like 'frothy coffee'.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn't he some kind of lawyer by trade? That's as bad as Owen Smith pretending not to like 'frothy coffee'.


Lawyer takes jacket off and offers soldier out. What could *possibly* go wrong?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Lawyer takes jacket off and offers soldier out. What could *possibly* go wrong?


TA. Scouts for grown ups. But yes still a bad move


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 7, 2016)

I think you will find Mike Hookem is a real soldier, not a hobbyist.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn't he some kind of lawyer by trade? That's as bad as Owen Smith pretending not to like 'frothy coffee'.


yeh but so apparently is diamond. the moniker 'lawyer' covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> I think you will find Mike Hookem is a real soldier, not a hobbyist.














colonel trautman out of rambo would have had hookem for breakfast


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> I think you will find Mike Hookem is a real soldier, not a hobbyist.


Was.
Ex RAF & Royal Engineers, but he's a 'professional' politician now.


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Was.
> Ex RAF & Royal Engineers, but he's a 'professional' politician now.


old soldiers never die....they go to Strasbourg and hospitalize people.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2016)

The face of a killer.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 7, 2016)

Kinell, channel 4, Hookem is on the ropes, handbags at dawn...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 7, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> Kinell, channel 4, Hookem is on the ropes, handbags at dawn...


Not an accomplished media performer.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 7, 2016)

8den said:


> It's actually pronounced "hadouken"



Well that one *is* 7.4%


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2016)

This story improves with age...


----------



## emanymton (Oct 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This story improves with age...



Which to be fair, must be pretty hard to resist.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

He looks a bit like Dominic West in that picture doesn't he.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2016)

Keep it coming.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Keep it coming.



money or dodgy sexual behaviour one wonders. My bet would be money


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 8, 2016)

i rekon its gropeyness. hasn't there been talk of that before with him?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> He looks a bit like Dominic West in that picture doesn't he.


More Fred than Dominic


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> More Fred than Dominic


He'd look good on TV, would Mr Woolfe, and he was very close to getting the top job in Ukip it seems, so maybe mr Hookem did us all a favour.

I know she's not very popular here but I think she's funny, Marina Hyde's take on how women should get over their reluctance to vote ukip by picking which one of them to fancy;
Ladies, please tell – how do you resist the hardmen of Ukip? | Marina Hyde


----------



## kebabking (Oct 8, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> i rekon its gropeyness. hasn't there been talk of that before with him?


 
Shades of Trump?

I'm not convinced it's money, I get a feeling that it's not his style - electioneering expenses might be a different story, but that's not personal enrichment - but I wouldn't fall down in shock if he turned out to be a bit touchy-feely or even a bit worse.

That said, the personal rivalries and hatreds in UKIP have been bubbling away for donkeys years - if someone had some particularly juicy to tell I'd be surprised if the famously undisciplined members of that august group hadn't spilled the beans long ago...


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 8, 2016)

Have a look at Beecher's twitter feed. He is resigning, and claiming the leadership race was a fix. Details to follow.

(ETA. I've spoiled it haven't I. Just when we were all enjoying the speculation.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2016)

kebabking said:


> Shades of Trump?


worst erotica novel ever


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2016)

bluescreen said:


> Have a look at Beecher's twitter feed. He is resigning, and claiming the leadership race was a fix. Details to follow.
> 
> (ETA. I've spoiled it haven't I. Just when we were all enjoying the speculation.)


oh shennanigans. Well I suppose its better than nothing. 


kebabking said:


> Shades of Trump?
> 
> I'm not convinced it's money, I get a feeling that it's not his style - electioneering expenses might be a different story, but that's not personal enrichment - but I wouldn't fall down in shock if he turned out to be a bit touchy-feely or even a bit worse.
> 
> That said, the personal rivalries and hatreds in UKIP have been bubbling away for donkeys years - if someone had some particularly juicy to tell I'd be surprised if the famously undisciplined members of that august group hadn't spilled the beans long ago...



well the old line is that labour scandals are money and tory scandals are sex ennit. Where does that leave ole nige eh. Shitting on a glass coffee table thats where. Mark my words he will be outed as the worst sort of coprophiliac


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> He looks a bit like Dominic West in that picture doesn't he.



Fuck. Fuck! Fuckety fuck...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2016)

The leader's not lost it...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> worst erotica novel ever


Be prepared for a tidal wave of Woolfe/Hookem slashfic


----------



## Wilf (Oct 8, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Be prepared for a tidal wave of Woolfe/Hookem slashfic


Just when you thought it was safe to go into the anteroom of Committee Room 748B, Annexe 4 of the European Parliament.


----------



## A380 (Oct 9, 2016)

Am I alone in thinking we are missing the point. Wouldn't other parties be improved by following the Kippers lead on internecine fighting.

I'd pay good money to a subscription chanel to see Ken Clarke and Borris Johnson squaring off or Evette Cooper v Dianne Abbot, especially if they could hit each other over the head with folding chairs like in WWF. They could have Andrew Marr in one of those American Football referee uniforms and everything. 

I bet that would increase voter turnout.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 9, 2016)

Is farage looking at decamping to the US i wonder? Hes got very involved with the trump campaign and i can see him doing radio and TV stuff where he can gob off to the fuckwit echo-chamber - earning money and getting attention without having to be responsible for a political party.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is farage looking at decamping to the US i wonder? Hes got very involved with the trump campaign and i can see him doing radio and TV stuff where he can gob off to the fuckwit echo-chamber - earning money and getting attention without having to be responsible for a political party.


Looks like it. Makes no (UK) political sense to defend trump now.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 9, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is farage looking at decamping to the US i wonder? Hes got very involved with the trump campaign and i can see him doing radio and TV stuff where he can gob off to the fuckwit echo-chamber - earning money and getting attention without having to be responsible for a political party.



Wouldn't surprise me, personally I don't think that pre and then post BREXIT UK is going to particularly fallow ground for that nice Mr Falange - why get him on when you can have the PM or Foreign Secretary saying the same thing?

No, his future lies in the US on the loon media - lots of cash, lots of adoring audiences, no having to deal with the cranks and inadequate who make up UKIP...


----------



## bimble (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep, and once the uk leaves the eu he'll stop getting his £84,000 pa salary as an MEP.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yep, and once the uk leaves the eu he'll stop getting his £84,000 pa salary as an MEP.


A man's got to look to his future.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2016)

existentialist said:


> A man's got to look to his future.


Their loss will be our gain.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 9, 2016)

h can write his memoirs and catch some p's from that, 'my struggle'

then there is the inevitable column in the daily heil, you can do that safely ensconsed in america land like that walking ball of shit littlejohn does. few thousand words and ping over the internets it goes to the desk in the UK


----------



## J Ed (Oct 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is farage looking at decamping to the US i wonder? Hes got very involved with the trump campaign and i can see him doing radio and TV stuff where he can gob off to the fuckwit echo-chamber - earning money and getting attention without having to be responsible for a political party.



If I were him I would. Milo was seen as the washed up and boring charlatan child that he is in Britain, yet he seems to be 'flourishing' in America. Even Mensch gets on telly there, Farage would clean up.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 10, 2016)

The prospects are so good I'm almost tempted myself. White genocide and death panels here I come.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 10, 2016)

J Ed said:


> The prospects are so good I'm almost tempted myself. White genocide and death panels here I come.



I might join you - we could be a Portillo-Abbott esque media double act with remarkably complex tax arrangements.

I wonder if I have the moral flexibility to be the one who supports Trump....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 10, 2016)

A380 said:


> Am I alone in thinking we are missing the point. Wouldn't other parties be improved by following the Kippers lead on internecine fighting.
> 
> I'd pay good money to a subscription chanel to see Ken Clarke and Borris Johnson squaring off or Evette Cooper v Dianne Abbot, especially if they could hit each other over the head with folding chairs like in WWF. They could have Andrew Marr in one of those American Football referee uniforms and everything.
> 
> I bet that would increase voter turnout.



Diane Abbot would fuck Yvette Cooper up.


----------



## bemused (Oct 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Diane Abbot would fuck Yvette Cooper up.


Only if she didn't have to walk up any stairs.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 10, 2016)

bimble said:


> He'd look good on TV, would Mr Woolfe, and he was very close to getting the top job in Ukip it seems, so maybe mr Hookem did us all a favour.
> 
> I know she's not very popular here but I think she's funny, Marina Hyde's take on how women should get over their reluctance to vote ukip by picking which one of them to fancy;
> Ladies, please tell – how do you resist the hardmen of Ukip? | Marina Hyde



Hyde's another super entitled lightweight who's been peddling the same pseudo smart arse schtick for what seems like decades, with ever diminshing returns - The Graun is dying


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Diane Abbot would fuck Yvette Cooper up.


as an independant I recon Jarvis could take on the role of baddie in a lucha libre mask


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2016)

Out.


----------



## agricola (Oct 17, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Out.




That must have been an even bigger punch than that seen in Froch - Groves II.  When will it stop knocking him out of things?


----------



## bemused (Oct 17, 2016)

My dream of Raheem Kassam becoming leader come a step closer.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 17, 2016)

hes going to the cops over his dust up with hookam. 

Ukip MEP Steven Woolfe quits party


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2016)

bemused said:


> My dream of Raheem Kassam becoming leader come a step closer.



Seems better prepared than the last bloke


----------



## andysays (Oct 17, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> hes going to the cops over his dust up with hookam.
> 
> Ukip MEP Steven Woolfe quits party





> He confirmed in a statement on Monday that he had made a police complaint about being hit by his colleague. Hookem has strongly denied landing a blow on Woolfe, *threatening legal action for defamation and suggesting he staged a photograph that showed him passed out after having a seizure*.



This will go well


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

A little fun...deeper analysis available on request.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 17, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> A little fun...deeper analysis available on request.



He really wasn't sure about that, was he?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 17, 2016)

existentialist said:


> He really wasn't sure about that, was he?


No. He didn't have a clue but attempted to style it out.


----------



## bemused (Oct 18, 2016)

Watching UKIP on the Daily Politics we're in for months of comedy gold. Liz Jones needs to be on TV far more.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2016)

bemused said:


> Watching UKIP on the Daily Politics we're in for months of comedy gold. Liz Jones needs to be on TV far more.


For one delicious, worlds-colliding, brain-melting moment I thought you meant _that _Liz Jones


----------



## bemused (Oct 18, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> For one delicious, worlds-colliding, brain-melting moment I thought you meant _that _Liz Jones



I'd have to take months off work to watch that if it were true. I bet her house price would be in every speech.


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2016)

Suzanne Evans and Paul Nuttall both run for UKIP leadership


> Ms Evans told the BBC's Andrew Marr show that she hoped to "pour oil on troubled water" after there had been "a bit too much testosterone" in UKIP. She said focusing on the centre ground meant: "Not the wishy washy Lib Dem centre" but a party capable of taking votes from both left and right. She also accused leadership rival Raheem Kassam of seeking to take the party too far to the right and added: "Our 2015 general election manifesto took the best of politics from the left and from the right.





> However, Mr Farage, speaking on ITV's Peston on Sunday, said she would not be receiving his vote, adding: "I don't doubt she has ability, it's just a question of political direction and to kick off her campaign decrying one of the declared candidates is not what we needed."





> Mr Kassam responded to Ms Evans' accusation on Twitter, saying: "It is sad that 60 seconds after she launched her campaign on the BBC, Suzanne Evans attacked me and my thousands of supporters as 'far right'. "This is a project fear tactic and UKIPers are sick of these smears."



They're already trading insults, how long until they start trading blows?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2016)

andysays said:


> Suzanne Evans and Paul Nuttall both run for UKIP leadership


Labour will be hoping the posh, tory-style woman wins.


----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2016)

whole thing's interesting - yougov did a survey attempting to figure out who the members of ukip are and how they feel about the party post-brexit.
YouGov |  Profiled for the first time: the UKIP party membership


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 94288
> whole thing's interesting - yougov did a survey attempting to figure out who the members of ukip are and how they feel about the party post-brexit.
> YouGov |  Profiled for the first time: the UKIP party membership



That sort of conspiracy business seems to be becoming more and more widespread, and certainly isn't confined to UKIP members.

There have been plenty of Corbyn supporters, here and elsewhere, who have claimed that the media is deliberately biased against him, that there's been secret service involvement and that the leadership elections were rigged, particularly the process of deciding who could and couldn't vote.


----------



## bimble (Oct 23, 2016)

Yep. It's a shame that the thread 'Conspiraloons' in the ascendancy? was closed because this is definitely a widespread thing, see Trump as well.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yep. It's a shame that the thread 'Conspiraloons' in the ascendancy? was closed because this is definitely a widespread thing, see Trump as well.


I'm sure that a new thread could be started. Perhaps different threads, specific to each topic.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 23, 2016)

andysays said:


> That sort of conspiracy business seems to be becoming more and more widespread, and certainly isn't confined to UKIP members.
> 
> There have been plenty of Corbyn supporters, here and elsewhere, who have claimed that the media is deliberately biased against him, that there's been secret service involvement and that the leadership elections were rigged, particularly the process of deciding who could and couldn't vote.


The secret squirrels stuff is fantasy but are you really saying that the the first, the bias of the media, is untrue for either UKIP or Corbyn? I think you'd have to be a loon not to believe that the media isn't biased against both.

Greenslade's piece in the Guardian practically defended the bias against Corbyn while you've got BBC presenters arguing that they should be less impartial (ha ha)


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 24, 2016)

The print media has been pushing the topics UKIP campaigns on for decades, and TV media repeatedly gave UKIP a platform when they were polling lower than other minor parties. They'd be nothing without the press support.


----------



## andysays (Oct 24, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The secret squirrels stuff is fantasy but are you really saying that the the first, the bias of the media, is untrue for either UKIP or Corbyn? I think you'd have to be a loon not to believe that the media isn't biased against both.
> 
> Greenslade's piece in the Guardian practically defended the bias against Corbyn while you've got BBC presenters arguing that they should be less impartial (ha ha)



No, I'm not saying the media isn't, in general, biased against both UKIP and Corbyn.

But I am saying that the bias isn't the result of any *deliberate* collective decision by controllers of the media, which much of this conspiracy talk seems to me to suggest.

The biases of the media are, or should be, too well known to need pointing out and "explaining" with this sort of fantasy.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 24, 2016)

Yet those two links I've posted both show a deliberate bias (or an argument for a deliberate bias).


> But I wonder if that really is what the British people want? Do they hunger for unbiased political coverage? Do they want politicians treated with respect?
> ....
> I think we can presume that Labour MPs are not susceptible to press spin. Similarly, the fact that there is - according to that Times/YouGov poll - a healthy majority in favour of Corbyn among Labour members, they are not being influenced by the coverage. So where’s the proof of harm?





> “Some of those on the losing side think they were let down. The Oscar-winning film producer Lord Puttnam is among those who wonder if impartiality rules torpedoed the search for truth: he accused the BBC in particular of providing ‘constipated’ coverage.
> 
> “The impartiality question is a reasonable one to raise



Of course the media was always biased but those pieces where you not only have them admitting a bias but arguing for that such a bias is a good (same with Trump in the US). That is new, and it goes hand in hand with the current liberal anti-democracy crap that's been peddled.


----------



## bemused (Oct 25, 2016)

The new candidate has admitted it was mistake to claim his horse was raped by a gay donkey. I'm probably the only one but I'm very keen to see a public leadership debate. 


Ukip Leadership Candidate John Rees-Evans Admits Mistake Of Claiming 'Gay Donkey Raped His Horse' | Huffington Post


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 25, 2016)

bemused said:


> Ukip Leadership Candidate John Rees-Evans Admits Mistake Of Claiming 'Gay Donkey Raped His Horse' | Huffington Post



Headline of gold.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The secret squirrels stuff is fantasy but are you really saying that the the first, the bias of the media, is untrue for either UKIP or Corbyn? I think you'd have to be a loon not to believe that the media isn't biased against both.
> 
> Greenslade's piece in the Guardian practically defended the bias against Corbyn while you've got BBC presenters arguing that they should be less impartial (ha ha)



We know for a fact that the spooks have infiltrated every single left and activist movement (and far fight groups) since forever - Corbyn and  Mc Donald will both have very fat files somewhere in a cellar under thames house. I would be amazed if they didn't have undercovers involved in momentum. I wouldn't be surprised if they had them inside UKIP as well. Its what Mi5 is for.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 26, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> We know for a fact that the spooks have infiltrated every single left and activist movement (and far fight groups) since forever - Corbyn and  Mc Donald will both have very fat files somewhere in a cellar under thames house. I would be amazed if they didn't have undercovers involved in momentum. I wouldn't be surprised if they had them inside UKIP as well. Its what Mi5 is for.


Sure, I meant the "working to undermine" stuff. I don't think spooks are conspiring to bring down UKIP.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 26, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Sure, I meant the "working to undermine" stuff. I don't think spooks are conspiring to bring down UKIP.



who knows? Depends what their agenda is - they might favour one faction or candidate over another depending on how it meshes with their interpretation of "the national interest" and how much they see ukip as a threat to that - I suppose the question is weather they go beyond gathering info into intervention - like leaking stories. I would guess they keep on eye on links between UKIP and far right groups (both domestic and foreign)  and gather info on any major figures for possible use at a later date. Although they may well do that on _all_ politicians. We know they spied on wilson for starters.

Another thought - it could be that there are elements within mi5 who are pro-brexit and that would shape their agenda accordingly. And rival elements who favour remain. maybe they have double agents within the different factions. wheels within wheels. It could make for a very dull john le carre novel.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2016)

> _Hookem has strongly denied landing a blow and is also threatening legal action against Woolfe for defamation, suggesting he *staged a photograph that showed him passed out after having a seizure*._



Going well.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 26, 2016)

i can imagine martin schultz - the president of the EU parliament - cant have had many more enjoyable phone calls then calling in the cops on the  UKIP biffer bacons.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 26, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> i can imagine martin schultz - the president of the EU parliament - cant have had many more enjoyable phone calls then calling in the cops on the  UKIP biffer bacons.


I hope the gendarmerie put their most sarcastic officer on the job.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I hope the gendarmerie put their most sarcastic officer on the job.


who puts on an Officer Crabtree accent the whole time


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I hope the gendarmerie put their most sarcastic officer on the job.


Le Old Bill should bring in a Ukip MEP each day to make a witness statement. No nipping in the back door (stop it, stop it), full press scrum and everything.

"Well inspector, I didn't see _anything_, I was frothing away about migrants in the committee room at the time.  Hear anything?  Oh, no, there's always the sound of headbanging when we meet up, thought it was nothing out of the ordinary".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 26, 2016)

bemused said:


> The new candidate has admitted it was mistake to claim his horse was raped by a gay donkey. I'm probably the only one but I'm very keen to see a public leadership debate.
> 
> 
> Ukip Leadership Candidate John Rees-Evans Admits Mistake Of Claiming 'Gay Donkey Raped His Horse' | Huffington Post


“I concede it was a mistake to be playful with an activist in a street. The fact is I’m not a politician."

Oh, I dunno, with a non-apology apology like that I think you're getting the hang of things pretty quickly...


----------



## andysays (Oct 26, 2016)

Results of UKIP internal enquiry announced

UKIP 'cannot verify' whether MEPs fought


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2016)

andysays said:


> Results of UKIP internal enquiry announced
> 
> UKIP 'cannot verify' whether MEPs fought


On C4 News Gary Gibbon held up the 5 pages of the internal UKIP enquiry report saying "_the Warren commission it ain't"
 _


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 27, 2016)

The real tragedy is that if it wasn't for UKIP most of these fucks would still be in the tory party ripping chunks out of each other there. It's been of some benefit to the tories that they've had a party willing to suck in all the fruitcakes that would otherwise be sullying their image with rants about gay marriage and preposterous EU conspiracies.


----------



## bemused (Oct 27, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> The real tragedy is that if it wasn't for UKIP most of these fucks would still be in the tory party ripping chunks out of each other there. It's been of some benefit to the tories that they've had a party willing to suck in all the fruitcakes that would otherwise be sullying their image with rants about gay marriage and preposterous EU conspiracies.



UKIP have acted like a poultice and suck out a lot of a the worst puss out the Tories. A bit like the LibDems sucked out most of the aimless halfwits out of the all the parties.


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2016)

This one, editor of the UK branch of breitbart and unapologetic woman-hater, he seems to be doing quite well with the slogan 'make ukip great again'. 
Ukip leadership candidate defends Trump and calls for niqab referendum


----------



## andysays (Oct 30, 2016)

bimble said:


> This one, editor of the UK branch of breitbart and unapologetic woman-hater, he seems to be doing quite well with the slogan 'make ukip great again'.
> Ukip leadership candidate defends Trump and calls for niqab referendum



He's clearly trying his hardest to position himself as Farage #2, including posing for photos with a pint of beer in his hand


> Kassam styled himself as the Farage continuity candidate, while also promising to hugely expand Ukip’s membership and inject radical ideas into the party.“I regard myself as the Faragist candidate,” he told supporters. “Of the Faragists, I am the Farage-est. And that is something that we as a party should not hide from. Our legacy is Nigel, Nigel is our legacy. And we shouldn’t be trying to drag this party to the squishy centre ground.We should be proud of what I call Faragism"



Not to be outdone, a rival candidate wants to see Farage properly rewarded for his services to the nation

Make Farage a Lord, says UKIP contender Paul Nuttall


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2016)

nigel is our legacy


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 30, 2016)

The *only* advantage of kicking Farage up to "the other place" is that he then couldn't sit in the H o Commons ...


----------



## bemused (Oct 30, 2016)

andysays said:


> He's clearly trying his hardest to position himself as Farage #2, including posing for photos with a pint of beer in his hand



I want Raheem to win, he'll be comedy gold.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> The *only* advantage of kicking Farage up to "the other place" is that he then couldn't sit in the H o Commons ...



Seven elections suggest the latter is unlikely anyway.


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2016)

bemused said:


> I want Raheem to win, he'll be comedy gold.


I was going to berate you for not taking him and his ambition seriously but seems it's ok he's buggered off . 
Raheem Kassam withdraws from Ukip leadership contest  - Politics live


----------



## treelover (Nov 28, 2016)

Nuttall new UKIP leader, with backing from Aaron Banks he will go after the old (right wing) labour vote, time for corbyn to put people like Rebecca Long Bailey, Clive Lewis, to the fore.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 28, 2016)

treelover said:


> Nuttall new UKIP leader, with backing from Aaron Banks he will go after the old (right wing) labour vote, time for corbyn to put people like Rebecca Long Bailey, Clive Lewis, to the fore.



You mean he will go after the Labour vote in the post industrial midlands, north and Wales? 

I'm not sure why you think different people advancing Corbyn's politics is more important than the actual politics.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 28, 2016)

anyone taking bets on how long nuttall will last ?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You mean he will go after the Labour vote in the post industrial midlands, north and Wales?
> 
> I'm not sure why you think different people advancing Corbyn's politics is more important than the actual politics.



Corbyns personal polling figures among Labour voters would suggest that a Jimmy Savile/Peter Sutcliffe double act in Corbyns place could hardly do a worse job. however, i'm afraid that for all the words about it not being about Corbyn, i simply don't believe that the Corbyn/McDonnell/Abbot triumviate really trust anyone else, regardless of how sincerely held their beliefs, to hand over to others who might have more success.

its bunker mentality, and they've been in a bunker for 30 years with little in the way of friends - why anyone would think they'd be able to throw off that mentality in just a couple of years, years not without their brick-bats, rather defeats me...

it _could_ happen of course, this is politics, but i wouldn't put much money on it...


----------



## treelover (Nov 28, 2016)

Wilf said:


>




Attacking UKIP on how awful they are, immigration, etc, may not work, especially from oxbridge types, look at how successful it was in the U.S.


----------



## treelover (Nov 28, 2016)

Diane is definitely becoming a liability, its a shame, because she does have a lot of experience, but likes the media exposure for herself too much.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 28, 2016)

kebabking said:


> , i simply don't believe that the Corbyn/McDonnell/Abbot triumviate really trust anyone else


would you? most of the plp is either openly hostile or hedging bets. shambles


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

Nuttall looks like he can take several punches from UKIP MEPs and remain standing, so at least he has that going for him.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 28, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You mean he will go after the Labour vote in the post industrial midlands, north and Wales?
> 
> I'm not sure why you think different people advancing Corbyn's politics is more important than the actual politics.


A better response would be for Corbyn's labour party to actually engage with the working class rather than hoping the working class will simply 'join'.  Still no sign that's going to happen.  Admittedly, Labour's neo-liberals and assorted 'moderates' have ensured it never will, but there's never really been much indication that Corbyn et al seeing it in those terms anyway.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 28, 2016)

treelover said:


> Attacking UKIP on how awful they are, immigration, etc, may not work, especially from oxbridge types, look at how successful it was in the U.S.


I'm not saying that's the way to attack them. If anything Stewart Lee embodies smug Oxbridge liberalism.  I just happen to find his rant amusing - and if there's a day to post it up...


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> anyone taking bets on how long nuttall will last ?


Or how long before there're fisticuffs involving him..?


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> would you? most of the plp is either openly hostile or hedging bets. shambles



There are people in the PLP who are unblemished in that regard who - broadly - share the Corbyn vision and who don't have his baggage (Lewis being the obvious example), but he even treats people like that as shit on his shoe, so the chances of him/they deciding to have a soft succession in the run up to the next GE in the hope of better polling looks a bit remote...


----------



## Manter (Nov 28, 2016)

What happened to the fighty MEP? He been arrested yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2016)

Manter said:


> What happened to the fighty MEP? He been arrested yet?


He's resigned from the party.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 28, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Nuttall looks like he can take several punches from UKIP MEPs and remain standing









Punches, frying pans, forks in the eye...


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2016)

Nuttall's first act as leader is to bring Douglas Carswell back in from the cold, it seems.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 28, 2016)

kebabking said:


> There are people in the PLP who are unblemished in that regard who - broadly - share the Corbyn vision and who don't have his baggage (Lewis being the obvious example), but he even treats people like that as shit on his shoe, so the chances of him/they deciding to have a soft succession in the run up to the next GE in the hope of better polling looks a bit remote...


Yes, Clive "progressive alliance with the LibDems" Lewis is definitely the answer to Labours problems.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Yes, Clive "progressive alliance with the LibDems" Lewis is definitely the answer to Labours problems.



He can hardly be a worse answer than Corbyn. Unless you believe that 28% to the fairly lamentable Tories on 41% is an indication that all is well....


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 28, 2016)

No I believe that the problems of Labour go far deeper than who is the leader of the party.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 28, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No I believe that the problems of Labour go far deeper than who is the leader of the party.



So do I - but if you think that who is leader, their beliefs, the language they use, and their history/baggage is irrelevant, or nearly irrelevant, or not in the top 4 or 5 problems of the LP, then I fear you're on a hiding to nothing....


----------



## emanymton (Nov 28, 2016)

Wilf said:


> I'm not saying that's the way to attack them. If anything Stewart Lee embodies smug Oxbridge liberalism.  I just happen to find his rant amusing - and if there's a day to post it up...


I find genrally find the slightly self aware nature of his smug Oxford liberalism quite amusing, to be honest.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 28, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I find genrally find the slightly self aware nature of his smug Oxford liberalism quite amusing, to be honest.


Exactly that - there's _just_ enough self awareness in there. A fine balance, with which he taunts the audience, but yes, just enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2016)

treelover said:


> Attacking UKIP on how awful they are, immigration, etc, may not work, especially from oxbridge types, look at how successful it was in the U.S.


What did oxbridge graduates say there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2016)

treelover said:


> Nuttall new UKIP leader, with backing from Aaron Banks he will go after the old (right wing) labour vote, time for corbyn to put people like Rebecca Long Bailey, Clive Lewis, to the fore.


Why not suggest it to him? I am told he stopped reading urban after the great cull in 03 or 04


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 4, 2016)

Tired of experts, innit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfortunate photo is...well...


----------



## emanymton (Dec 15, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Unfortunate photo is...well...


Im sure you know, but that's faked.

Eta - think this is the original


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Im sure you know, but that's faked.
> 
> Eta - think this is the original


They did a good job on displacing the text slightly where it's behind the plastic of the bin.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 15, 2016)

existentialist said:


> They did a good job on displacing the text slightly where it's behind the plastic of the bin.


Not such a good job on the little grey box on the right, or the sign on the front.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2016)

emanymton said:


> Im sure you know, but that's faked.
> 
> Eta - think this is the original



Stop ruining Christmas!


----------



## emanymton (Dec 15, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Stop ruining Christmas!


Time for a new more seasonal avatar I think.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2017)

Ukip leader Paul Nuttall admits his website claim of losing 'close personal friend' at Hillsborough are false

Lying fucking cunt



> Ukip leader Paul Nuttall has admitted that claims made on his website that he lost a "close personal friend" at Hillsborough are false.
> 
> The claim was made on Mr Nuttall's website in 2011, in a post under Mr Nuttall's name.
> 
> ...



Ukip leader Paul Nuttall admits claims of losing a 'close personal friend at Hillsborough' are false


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2017)

full audio here

audioBoom / UKIP Leader Paul Nuttall on claims that lied about being at Hillsborough

what an utter shit cunt


----------



## existentialist (Feb 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Ukip leader Paul Nuttall admits his website claim of losing 'close personal friend' at Hillsborough are false
> 
> Lying fucking cunt
> 
> ...


You wouldn't think, to look at him, that he had a dick big enough to step on quite so readily and often...


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2017)

Ugh

Ukip donor Arron Banks says he is 'sick to death' of hearing about Hillsborough


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2017)

Paul Nuttall: I struggle without the eye I lost at the Battle of Hastings | WalesOnCraic


----------



## not a trot (Feb 15, 2017)

#AskPaulNuttall Sees Ukip Leader Pay The Price For His Latest Brag Backtrack


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2017)

not a trot said:


> #AskPaulNuttall Sees Ukip Leader Pay The Price For His Latest Brag Backtrack





> It follows further claims made under his own name, such as that he was once a professional footballer for Tranmere Rovers, or that he holds a PhD, that he has since had to admit were false.



It takes a certain sort of person to falsely claim he was once a footballer for Tranmere Rovers* 

*nothing against Tranmere Rovers mind


----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2017)

Seems the Cops were on his trail last year, when he was campaigning at the Sleaford by election
'Stop and think about your actions' after clown sightings in North Lincolnshire'
'Stop and think about your actions' after clown sightings in North Lincolnshire
What a pity they didn't catch the fucker at the time....


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 24, 2017)

Paul Nuttal had the biggest win ever last Night. Period.


----------



## bemused (Feb 24, 2017)

Seeing Nuttall's sad chubby face this morning cheered me right up.


----------



## Old Spark (Feb 24, 2017)

Its a world revolution Nige says so.


Nigel Farage says Brexit and Trump win are 'beginning of global revolution'


----------



## bemused (Feb 24, 2017)

Old Spark said:


> Its a world revolution Nige says so.
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage says Brexit and Trump win are 'beginning of global revolution'



Revolution in his wallet at least.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 27, 2017)

right, i'm shit at imbedding tweets and the like so i can only give you the location of the source at present...

Mark Wallace of Conservative Home says that UKIP's financier, Aaron Banks, has apparently told Paul Nuttall that unless he is made Party Chairman with immediate effect he will stop funding UKIP and start his own party - meeting at UKIP towers on Tues 28th Feb, which, according to others will be 'emotional'.

Banks claims that UKIP is being run like a jumble sale, and one assumes, he thinks its Nutters fault that its being run like a jumble sale...

http://www.conservativehome.com/uki...on-ukips-nec-at-weak-and-wounded-nuttall.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2017)

Old Spark said:


> Its a world revolution Nige says so.
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage says Brexit and Trump win are 'beginning of global revolution'


This apparent revolt three years auld, not one


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice read on why Farage has so much hatred for UKIP's only actual politician (yes I am taking the piss out of MEP's, its not like UKIP ones have done anything in that particular job)

The real reason Nigel Farage hates Douglas Carswell


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nice read on why Farage has so much hatred for UKIP's only actual politician (yes I am taking the piss out of MEP's, its not like UKIP ones have done anything in that particular job)
> 
> The real reason Nigel Farage hates Douglas Carswell



I thought pretty much all of UKIP hated him.  The tories thought he was a twat as well.  Fortunately for him the only people in the world who rate him all live in his constituency.


----------



## killer b (Mar 2, 2017)

I dunno, I rate Carswell - he's a decent media performer, much better than anyone else the UKIP have (other than Farage).


----------



## kebabking (Mar 2, 2017)

killer b said:


> I dunno, I rate Carswell - he's a decent media performer, much better than anyone else the UKIP have (other than Farage).



Absolutely - Carswell is bright, articulate, liberal, pleasant and has a sense of humour about both himself and his politics - that's the real reason the kippers loathe him, because he embodies a very different, and probably rather more successful, UKIP than the tedious, humourless, bile-filled loons who make up UKIP's leadership circles.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 2, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Mark Wallace of Conservative Home says that UKIP's financier, Aaron Banks, has apparently told Paul Nuttall that unless he is made Party Chairman with immediate effect he will stop funding UKIP and start his own party









Good luck to him with that one


----------



## agricola (Mar 2, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Absolutely - Carswell is bright, articulate, liberal, pleasant and has a sense of humour about both himself and his politics - that's the real reason the kippers loathe him, because he embodies a very different, and probably rather more successful, UKIP than the tedious, humourless, bile-filled loons who make up UKIP's leadership circles.



Not sure that Carswell could be described as liberal; most of his positions are those of the Tory right.  Also as clever as he undoubtedly is, lets not forget that the mess that he finds himself in is one that is entirely of his own making (assuming that he isn't a Tory plant).


----------



## existentialist (Mar 2, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Absolutely - Carswell is bright, articulate, liberal, pleasant and has a sense of humour about both himself and his politics - that's the real reason the kippers loathe him, because he embodies a very different, and probably rather more successful, UKIP than the tedious, humourless, bile-filled loons who make up UKIP's leadership circles.


...and quite a lot of their core demographic.


----------



## 8den (Mar 2, 2017)

I really want Aaron Banks to Stand against Carswell, 


Ukip's biggest donor made an extraordinary threat against the party's only MP

I think he'd look very fetching in head to toe tweed.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 14, 2017)

Just going to pit this here. Not actally read it yet myslef

Ukip donor Arron Banks says he has quit party to set up 'Ukip 2.0'


----------



## emanymton (Mar 14, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Just going to pit this here. Not actally read it yet myslef
> 
> Ukip donor Arron Banks says he has quit party to set up 'Ukip 2.0'





> Banks also said the party had made the move because he had claimed the “current leadership couldn’t knock the skin off a rice pudding”.



Risky thing to say about Ukip leadership.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 14, 2017)

New Ukips.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 14, 2017)

Independent UK Indepentence Party?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 14, 2017)

United Kingdom Incompetence Party?


----------



## The Boy (Mar 14, 2017)

Continuity UKIPs


----------



## brogdale (Mar 14, 2017)

Libertad said:


> New Ukips.


That NUKIP, then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2017)

Party discipline seems lax in the post-brexit landscape and the absence of Iron Falange


----------



## Wilf (Mar 14, 2017)

brogdale said:


> That NUKIP, then?


Kookips.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 14, 2017)

UKIPIP

From Reddit


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 14, 2017)

PUKE

Party for UK Excellence


----------



## brogdale (Mar 14, 2017)

CUNTS

Can't even be arsed to make it up.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, to be honest the E in PUKE can be anything, nobody needs to care. Something with the U and the K in FUCK too, again whatever it takes to just fuck the fuckers off constantly with extreme prejudice.


----------



## treelover (Mar 14, 2017)

Bank's plan is for a movement(like Momentum, which at present doesn't seem to have any) possibly called Patriotic Britain, if he does, it may get more purchase than the EDL, perhaps UKIP, and won't be as easy to challenge., especially on the streets, etc.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 15, 2017)

Bet Banks came out of a meeting this morning with multiple missed calls from George Galloway, Robert Kilroy Silk, and Winston McKenzie


----------



## kebabking (Mar 15, 2017)

Shit, can you imagine the entertainment value of a party that is formed by by the cranks, loons and egotists who leave UKIP because it's too mainstream?

Given Banks's, err.... bank, the chaos will have some majestic publicity stunts blow up in its face!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Shit, can you imagine the entertainment value of a party that is formed by by the cranks, loons and egotists who leave UKIP because it's too mainstream?
> 
> Given Banks's, err.... bank, the chaos will have some majestic publicity stunts blow up in its face!


i wouldn't laugh it off. Le Pen and Wilders are both leading in their national elections precisely on tickets which Patriotic Alliance will be echoing - namely primarily an anti-migrant 'platform'. There will be much to exploit, post-Brexit, on a "look, there are still foreigners here!" , "they're not deporting them fast enough", "employers need to be taxed for hiring foreign workers" level. 

The problem is - and it would seem to be a big problem - that UKIP have the brand recognition and are now the third biggest party. Seems incredible to jack that in and start over. But I can see it working...once UKIP voters learn that they are better represented by Patriotic Alliance I can imagine the switch. 

Hopefully it wont work and it will sink both UKIP and the PA in one move.


----------



## killer b (Mar 15, 2017)

I think Banks' plan is more likely to jettison the cranks & loons (keep the egotists) rather than form a party with them.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 15, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think Banks' plan is more likely to jettison the cranks & loons (keep the egotists) rather than form a party with them.


s'like those cowboy double-glazing outfits that go bust and open up next day under a new name...hoping that the punters won't notice the same address, or the fucking mess they made of their previous work.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2017)

brogdale said:


> s'like those cowboy double-glazing outfits that go bust and open up next day under a new name...hoping that the punters won't notice the same address, or the fucking mess they made of their previous work.



Phoenix UKIPS.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2017)

killer b said:


> I think Banks' plan is more likely to jettison the cranks & loons (keep the egotists) rather than form a party with them.


I'm expecting he wants to jettison those not anti-migrant enough... Following Farage's anti-Carswell pronouncement that the likes of him are stopping making the anti-migrant message sufficiently central. Calling the party Patriotic Alliance (if that does end up being the name) backs that up.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i wouldn't laugh it off. Le Pen and Wilders are both leading in their national elections precisely on tickets which Patriotic Alliance will be echoing - namely primarily an anti-migrant 'platform'. There will be much to exploit, post-Brexit, on a "look, there are still foreigners here!" , "they're not deporting them fast enough", "employers need to be taxed for hiring foreign workers" level.
> 
> The problem is - and it would seem to be a big problem - that UKIP have the brand recognition and are now the third biggest party. Seems incredible to jack that in and start over. But I can see it working...once UKIP voters learn that they are better represented by Patriotic Alliance I can imagine the switch.
> 
> Hopefully it wont work and it will sink both UKIP and the PA in one move.


This is a reading that is miles off in my view - for two reasons. Firstly the huge difference  between the political systems in those countries and the political weight the  FN and the PVV have as a (partial) result of this allied to their historical records. And secondly in what it assumes about the politics in this country.

The FN has been going for nearly 50 years now (and is actually in direct continuity with post-war fascist and far-right groups, who themselves are part of a longer tradition). They have roots. Real roots.10s of thousands of activists. Effectively normalised and part of the french political mainstream since the early 80s (since 82 i would say). They cannot be compared with a top-down billionaire's plaything with no roots, no membership and no history. Or any history they have being tied up with a group they would now be in competition with - and crucially, in a political system that punishes - and is designed to punish - upstart challengers. And in competition with a party that has pretty much swallowed up all the territory that such a system can allow to be taken. Again, the FN were faced with very different system based on proportional voting. The PVV (fading fast in the last pre-election polls ) is similarly utterly reliant on proportional representation

There is no electorally significant support for a policy of simply deporting foreigners. If there were a far-right party with that policy would have won at least one MP by now. They haven't. Never. Not once. UKIP (not the third biggest party btw) have managed a single MP at a GE and that largely on a personal vote. That policy is an utter no-starter for any party with serious ambitions. And for those who do support such a policy such a 'respectable' group would have no interest for them.

In short, having similar policies is not really the key here.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> This is a reading that is miles off in my view - for two reasons. Firstly the huge difference  between the political systems in those countries and the political weight the  FN and the PVV have as a (partial) result of this allied to their historical records. And secondly in what it assumes about the politics in this country.
> 
> The FN has been going for nearly 50 years now (and is actually in direct continuity with post-war fascist and far-right groups, who themselves are part of a longer tradition). They have roots. Real roots.10s of thousands of activists. Effectively normalised and part of the french political mainstream since the early 80s (since 82 i would say). They cannot be compared with a top-down billionaire's plaything with no roots, no membership and no history. Or any history they have being tied up with a group they would now be in competition with - and crucially, in a political system that punishes - and is designed to punish - upstart challengers. And in competition with a party that has pretty much swallowed up all the territory that such a system can allow to be taken. Again, the FN were faced with very different system based on proportional voting. The PVV (fading fast in the last pre-election polls ) is similarly utterly reliant on proportional representation
> 
> There is no electorally significant support for a policy of simply deporting foreigners. If there were a far-right party with that policy would have won at least one MP by now. They haven't. Never. Not once. UKIP (not the third biggest party btw) have managed a single MP at a GE and that largely on a personal vote. That policy is an utter no-starter for any party with serious ambitions. And for those who do support such a policy such a 'respectable' group would have no interest for them.


interesting about the roots and history, yet the fact is ukip *are *polling third...why are you disagreeing about that? 

Of course different parties have different histories and different policies, and we can only speculate what Patriotic Alliance might be, but the _underlying sentiments _of Trump, Le Pen, Wilders and Patriotic Alliance are sufficiently similar. Patriotic Alliance may find language and policies that are more acceptable to a British palette, but the sentiments they feed off will be the same.

As for voting systems (proportional representation etc), I don't see the relevance to the point I was making.

As to policies of deportation, we *already* have policies in place that are kicking out longstanding residents in the UK, with several million EU citizens resident in the UK about to have to go through some kind of process, asylum seekers will have their status reviewed every 5 years and will be deported if a bureaucrat so decides, etc etc. My point is there'll be plenty more "to exploit, post-Brexit "


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 15, 2017)

ska invita said:


> interesting about the roots and history, yet the fact is ukip *are *polling third...why are you disagreeing about that?
> 
> Of course different parties have different histories and different policies, and we can only speculate what Patriotic Alliance might be, but the _underlying sentiments _of Trump, Le Pen, Wilders and Patriotic Alliance are sufficiently similar. Patriotic Alliance may find language and policies that are more acceptable to a British palette, but the sentiments they feed off will be the same.
> 
> ...



UKIP have one MP. How many do the SNP have? Is UKIP's one MP either either safe or going to be a UKIP member much longer? Are the SNP's seats pretty safe? The answer to that in itself highlights the importance of the voting systems as regards new parties. UKIP with 12.7% of the total votes case returning a single MP. The SNP with 4.7% returning 56. Any new post UKIP party is going to both be on the wrong side of that set-up and still in competition with UKIP. Even a total crushing UKIP by a new party still leaves them on the wrong side of the equation. They are not going to be in a situation like Le Pen as a result. That's a response to both the question about third largest party and the importance of the voting systems.

Well in that case doesn't that ask some questions about the nature of the EU then? And where is the space for a new party with this deport all foreigners policy if this is already the situation? But to be more exact, your characterisation of this potential new party was on a simple deport all foreigners basis. My post was suggesting there is no significant electoral support for such a blanket position and that past election results bear that out. It's not a policy the BNP had btw - they simply copied the Foreign/Home Office's support for funded voluntary repatriation, recognising that anything else was not a voter winner and an easy tie to extremism for their opponents to make). Further, the parties that have been in power doing all these things have not campaigned on a central platform of deporting all foreigners. Because it's not electorally popular. Why would a new party with no roots, no history, suddenly manage to gain significant influence by adopting such a policy?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 25, 2017)

Carswell has announced that he has left the party to become an independent.

BBC journalist suggesting that the main party had little (no) idea that he was about to do this.


----------



## agricola (Mar 25, 2017)

2hats said:


> Carswell has announced that he has left the party to become an independent.
> 
> BBC journalist suggesting that the main party had little (no) idea that he was about to do this.



It is terrible to watch this happen to a party like that, especially when its too early to drink socially.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 25, 2017)

Carswell's wise departure won't stop the BBC or other "news" organisations deep fascination with their reactionary politics. Fair enough, if Banks gets more of his nonsense off the ground then that might get some of the limelight intsead.

Banks' profile has risen a fair bit of late, because he wants it to, because he is rich, because he is an extremist and because "news" media are willing dupes for rich attention seeking extremism. It's edgy, and of course it's "anti establishment". It's not "racist" though, just "populist" you understand.

The fact that UKIP are collapsing in on themselves underlines how shameful it is that our country is being driven by their rancid agenda, and the immense damage caused by the ceaseless drooling attention given to Farage during the long years when they had no support than (say) the green party.

"wow he's holding a pint, how amazing" - such imbecilic "journalism" went on for years and years and we will live with the results long after it's become obvious to all but the most myopic that the values and practicalities are as shambolic as they are disgusting.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2017)

agricola said:


> It is terrible to watch this happen to a party like that, especially when its too early to drink socially.


Didn't stop this lot:


I bet that cava tasted really bitter.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 28, 2017)

gosub said:


> Didn't stop this lot:
> 
> 
> I bet that cava tasted really bitter.



I hope it was *British* cava


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2017)

Does anyone think Carswell had a mission when he joined UKIP? He was never popular internally despite being their only MP.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Does anyone think Carswell had a mission when he joined UKIP? He was never popular internally despite being their only MP.



i don't think he was on a wrecking mission, but it seems pretty obvious that he was a very bad fit for UKIP - they agreed on two issues, the EU and the 'brokeness' of the current body politic and its relationship to the electorate, but they agreed on nothing else. Carswell is liberal and constitutional, UKIP is neither.

i try, as rule, not to sympathise with politicians - but i think he was extremely uncomfortable with the Tory party, both the Cameron version and the May version, and was looking for somewhere to call home. i also thiink he discovered that UKIP was even less his cup of tea in very short order.

he may fight the 2020 GE as an independant - i dont think he either wants to be a Tory and i don't think that Mays Tory party would have him - but i wouldn't be that surprised if he calls it a day.


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2017)

Nigel Farage says he will leave Britain if Brexit is a disaster


----------



## 8den (Mar 28, 2017)

I'll say one thing for UKIP leadership elections, between the Gay Donkey rapists, and Paul Nutalls days working as a Roadie for Motley Cru, they have the most entertaining leadership battles.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 28, 2017)

8den said:


> ...Paul Nutalls days working as a Roadie for Motley Cru...



winning the Battle of Britain and inventing the internet, _shurely_?


----------



## 8den (Mar 28, 2017)

kebabking said:


> winning the Battle of Britain and inventing the internet, _shurely_?



How could  forget, Paul was the real life inspiration for Biggles, Roy of the Rovers and Dan Dare pilot of the future.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2017)

_“Whether Banks stands as an independent, Patriotic Alliance or Ukip, those things are all up for discussion,” said Andy Wigmore, Banks’s spokesman.

“We were due to launch it on 5 May, but events supersede everything. *We will just concentrate on the Clacton swamp. Make Clacton great.*”
_


----------



## agricola (Apr 20, 2017)

Carswell has just said he isn't standing again.


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 20, 2017)

agricola said:


> Carswell has just said he isn't standing again.


Alls well that fuck off you racist opportunist! 

He's saying vote tory, which means he wants back in.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 20, 2017)

Who PhD said:


> ...He's saying vote tory, which means he wants back in.



It appears not.

He is saying he will be supporting the Tory candidate, but everything else he's saying suggests he is not looking to continue his political career.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 20, 2017)

kebabking said:


> It appears not.
> 
> He is saying he will be supporting the Tory candidate, but everything else he's saying suggests he is not looking to continue his political career.


I suspect he's only putting a brave face on the fact that his political career has now reached a dead end in any case.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 20, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I suspect he's only putting a brave face on the fact that his political career has now reached a dead end in any case.



I don't know, i think it may be more nuanced than that - certainly it's true that he didn't appear to see much future either as a UKIP or an ex-UKIP, independent MP in a post-Brexit world, and that Theresa May is not one to forgive what she would see as disloyalty and accept him back in the conservative fold - he also appears to have considered his 'purpose' as having been broadly achieved.

I'd certainly accept that its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, that he thought it unlikely he'd win the next election and didn't fancy going though it all again in order to lose - but his demeanour (over the last several months) suggested to me one who gratefully accepts voluntarily redundancy when they were considering resigning.


----------



## gosub (Apr 20, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I suspect he's only putting a brave face on the fact that his political career has now reached a dead end in any case.



I don't know, Lord Carswell would really fuck Farage off.


Farage also not standing.


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 21, 2017)

Carswell's photo op yesterday


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2017)

Staffordshire filth are investigating Paul Nutall over his use of a bogus Stoke address in his byelection candidacy.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2017)

Only a council candidate...but wow...


----------



## Old Spark (Apr 23, 2017)

BBC reporting the Ukip manifesto will propose a ban on the burka.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2017)

Hope not Hate sues Nigel Farage for up to £100k


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 23, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Only a council candidate...but wow...
> 
> View attachment 105035


Fucksake, is she 12?
I want a pony but not golf becos golf is for old men and I think that everyone should ride a pony. Mummies should never work and should make sure that everyone has a pony.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a feeling that UKIP vote isnt going to stand up in the GE.Their voter base is still there and wont go away though. UKIPs a mess organisationally and with no no possibility of Labour eating into their vote I think the Tories will ala Thatcher and the NF vote in the 70/80s  but this time Brexit will be the issue.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 23, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Only a council candidate...but wow...
> 
> View attachment 105035



Is that for real?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 23, 2017)

Ukip candidate wants to bring back the death penalty using guillotine


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 23, 2017)

Ukip candidate wants to bring back the death penalty using guillotine


seventh bullet said:


> Is that for real?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 23, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Fucksake, is she 12?
> I want a pony but not golf becos golf is for old men and I think that everyone should ride a pony. Mummies should never work and should make sure that everyone has a pony.



Gisela Allen is 84.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2017)

Just heard that UKIP won't be standing where there is pro Brexit MP.


----------



## Old Spark (Apr 23, 2017)

So why did Farage meet Assange.


When Nigel Farage met Julian Assange


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 23, 2017)

Never go full UKIP


----------



## kebabking (Apr 23, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Just heard that UKIP won't be standing where there is pro Brexit MP.



It will be interesting to see what their definition of 'pro-Brexit' is - campaigned for Brexit? Voted for article 50?

Will it effectively mean UKIP not standing against any tory other than Ken Clarke, Anna Soubry and Nicky Morgan?

Or is this making a virtue out of a necessity - that they don't have the candidates, the funds or the support to fight in anything like the number of constituencies they did in 2015?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2017)

they never stand round here anyway, the MP is basically an honourary member


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2017)

kebabking said:


> It will be interesting to see what their definition of 'pro-Brexit' is - campaigned for Brexit? Voted for article 50?
> 
> Will it effectively mean UKIP not standing against any tory other than Ken Clarke, Anna Soubry and Nicky Morgan?
> 
> Or is this making a virtue out of a necessity - that they don't have the candidates, the funds or the support to fight in anything like the number of constituencies they did in 2015?


good question. Its a pragmatic decision in my opinion, maybe frees up resources to allow them to focus on Labour areas where the MP is a remainer


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 23, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Gisela Allen is 84.



I should have guessed.


----------



## Weller (Apr 23, 2017)

UKIP candidate says her 'hormones go crazy' for 'very attractive' gorillas



> She told the Herald: "I am not anti-gay – but how can you call that a community? Sex life is everybody’s private affair. You do not come out and declare openly.
> 
> "Do you think I am going all over the city and saying my idea of a sexually-attractive creature is a gorilla?
> 
> "When I go to a zoo and I see a gorilla my hormones go absolutely crazy. I find a gorilla very attractive."


"A UKIP spokesman said: "The good people of Garscadden are now aware of her views and can make an informed decision upon them."
The spokesman said Ms Allen continues to be a party member, and the party will decide what action to take on her views, if any, if she is elected."


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 23, 2017)

So her views are only a concern if she gets elected?


----------



## bemused (Apr 23, 2017)

Paul Nutter has proved the doubters wrong by pulling off the political coup of the election. Only his genius spotted the true issue that will having people flocking to the UKIP banner .... banning clothing. 

Yes indeed folks by kicking off his election bid by focusing on the topic everyone is talking about (well at UKIP HQ at least) - the few hundred people who want to wear uncomfortable clothing he's caught the political elites flat footed.

Now I'm sure some of you lefty liberals will be saying he's gone full racist but a) Muslims aren't a race and b) its all about integration ..... so there. If you were all as in touch as big Paul you'd know that burkas are the number one topic in the ordinary, hard working, families minds this election. 

Paul Nutter makes that Lynton Crosby bloke look like a light weight.


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 24, 2017)

bemused said:


> Paul Nutter has proved the doubters wrong by pulling off the political coup of the election. Only his genius spotted the true issue that will having people flocking to the UKIP banner .... banning clothing.
> 
> Yes indeed folks by kicking off his election bid by focusing on the topic everyone is talking about (well at UKIP HQ at least) - the few hundred people who want to wear uncomfortable clothing he's caught the political elites flat footed.
> 
> ...


This courtesy of _The Andrew Marr Show_ via Zelo Street: Paul Nuttall - Brainless Bigot:



> “_What happens in France for example is there’s a fine and what we’re doing is we’ll come in line with other European countries such as Belgium, Bulgaria, there’s a ban for example in the City of Barcelona, some places in Italy and indeed Angela  Merkel’s talking about this in Germany at the moment._”


Making the case for Europe-wide coordintated bigotry.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 24, 2017)

Lordy...and 'real'...


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2017)

did you all hear the latest from that Gisella whatsername? Fabulous stuff.


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 24, 2017)

killer b said:


> View attachment 105134


Quality stuff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Lordy...and 'real'...
> 
> View attachment 105133


nothing says respecting bodily integrity like a forced medical check up every year


----------



## brogdale (Apr 24, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> nothing says respecting bodily integrity like a forced medical check up every year


They're clearly on one this morning...


----------



## bemused (Apr 24, 2017)

Does UKIP stand for Underage Knickers Inspection Party?


----------



## Who PhD (Apr 24, 2017)

Its like the last fifty years never happened


----------



## teqniq (Apr 26, 2017)

Only put here because this is the most recent UKIP thread. Paul Nuttall is Walter Mitty and I claim my £5


----------



## teqniq (Apr 26, 2017)

Predictably getting torn to shreds.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2017)

Apparently...


----------



## bemused (Apr 26, 2017)

You lot all mock Paul but he's had some high profile support for this recent policy announcements:

'I'm ready to help' Mr G Glitter

'He's a visionary' Mr T Robinson

'He taught me everything I know about Islam' Ms S Evans

Although there has been some criticism:

'Cheeky bastard nicked all my ideas' Mr N Griffin


----------



## phillm (Apr 26, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Apparently...




it's a new character being trailed by Ade Edmonson - working title ARSE.


----------



## bemused (Apr 26, 2017)

The best thing about UKIP at the moment is watching them explain to Muslim women who choose to wear a veil that it isn't required of their faith. I really wish I could see their faces, I bet it is a picture.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2017)

bemused said:


> The best thing about UKIP at the moment is watching them explain to Muslim women who choose to wear a veil that it isn't required of their faith. I really wish I could see their faces, I bet it is a picture.


Ever seen photos of Muslim women in Iran before Khomeini?


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Ever seen photos of Muslim women in Iran before Khomeini?



I have, but, the argument that you remove a freedom because someone else is oppressed doesn't really stand up for me.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2017)

bemused said:


> I have, but, the argument that you remove a freedom because someone else is oppressed doesn't really stand up for me.


not sure what you mean tbh


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> not sure what you mean tbh



Yeah sorry. I mean the argument that some men oppress women by making them wear clothing, isn't a good reason to ban the clothing and remove the choice from those who choose to wear it. Frankly I don't care about the burqa but I care about government banning stuff because they think its popular.


----------



## 19force8 (Apr 27, 2017)

Former member of anti-Islam group Pegida UK will be Ukip candidate


> Poll bid: Anne Marie Waters will stand in Lewisham East
> 
> UKIP said she would “work hard to promote the party and gender equality”.



Phew! For a moment there I thought she might promote racial equality.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2017)

bemused said:


> Yeah sorry. I mean the argument that some men oppress women by making them wear clothing, isn't a good reason to ban the clothing and remove the choice from those who choose to wear it. Frankly I don't care about the burqa but I care about government banning stuff because they think its popular.


Actually there have been some articles that point to women being the advocates for what clothes should be worn.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 28, 2017)

Nuttall says he will stand but hasn't decided which seat. I reckon he's been going to kipper strongholds and thinking 'fuck me, I wouldn't want to have to live in this shithole'. Banks probably thought the same about Clacton. It's where the pretending to be down with the people goes beyond the comfort of their Tory backgrounds.


----------



## bemused (Apr 28, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Nuttall says he will stand but hasn't decided which seat. I reckon he's been going to kipper strongholds and thinking 'fuck me, I wouldn't want to have to live in this shithole'. Banks probably thought the same about Clacton. It's where the pretending to be down with the people goes beyond the comfort of their Tory backgrounds.



Hartlepool looks likely.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Actually there have been some articles that point to women being the advocates for what clothes should be worn.


There's well established precedents for oppressed groups enforcing within the group the very oppression they're experiencing. You see it all the time in the way the present government sets low-paid workers against benefits claimants, for example...it doesn't mean that the oppression is somehow validated by that, no matter how the oppressor might hold it up as such.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2017)

existentialist said:


> There's well established precedents for oppressed groups enforcing within the group the very oppression they're experiencing. You see it all the time in the way the present government sets low-paid workers against benefits claimants, for example...it doesn't mean that the oppression is somehow validated by that, no matter how the oppressor might hold it up as such.


What about jihaadist women enforcing dress codes in Isis zones?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> What about jihaadist women enforcing dress codes in Isis zones?


I don't know - is that happening?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2017)

boston and skeggy


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2017)

Which confusingly he announced in Hartlepool. I know which of the two I'd choose to live in.

Boston is a Tory seat, so no loss there.


----------



## bemused (Apr 29, 2017)

Is there a gofundme for Al Murray?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2017)

existentialist said:


> I don't know - is that happening?


Yup


----------



## existentialist (Apr 30, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Yup


Then that's an excellent example.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 3, 2017)

Here's another example. About twelve years ago, I had just moved to Birmingham and needed to buy a mobile phone.

I went to the wee mobile store on the Brummy U campus, which was run by a Muslim couple. The wife, in her hijab - not the veil, just the headscarf - and with her husband standing right next to her, batted her eyelashes at me and said "and do you have a girlfriend, Idris2002?"


----------



## bemused (May 4, 2017)

Fingers crossed UKIP take a kicking at the polls today. I


----------



## bemused (May 26, 2017)

UKIP idiocy has been the only entertaining thing about this election.

Banning the burqa will give poor oppressed Muslim ladies that vital vitamin D boast.

'Ban burqas to promote vitamin D' and other odd ideas in Ukip's manifesto


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

some ukip 2017 election results:

clacton (3rd place - 7.6%)   (was Douglas Carswell's seat before the election)

Clacton parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News

south thanet (3rd place - 6%)  (The seat Nigel Farage stood in last time round in 2015)

Thanet South parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News

Boston & Skegness  (3rd place - 7.7%)   (seat Paul Nuttall stood in this election)

Boston & Skegness parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News

Rochester & Strood   (3rd place - 5.4%)  (Seat held by Mark Reckless for UKIP before 2015 - although unlike carswell he won in a by election not general election IIRC)

Rochester & Strood parliamentary constituency - Election 2017 - BBC News


If they can't win in those seats where else are they going to do it?

Ironically since we have left the EU, we won't get the vote in the PR elections for the Euro parliament anymore (and PR gave them their best chance of winning anything)

And Nuttall has resigned.

They are fucked now really aren't they?


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently Nuttalls didn't even vote for himself as he was registered in Cheshire.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)

Four leadership changes in 9 months. How many minutes before Farago announces himself as interim leader?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 9, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Apparently Nuttalls didn't even vote for himself as he was registered in Cheshire.



Candidates often get "parachuted"  into areas they don't live in so its quite commen for them to not be able for vote for themselves. There have been a few cases of zero votes because of that although its rare.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 9, 2017)

moochedit said:


> Candidates often get "parachuted"  into areas they don't live in so its quite commen for them to not be able for vote for themselves. There have been a few cases of zero votes because of that although its rare.



I know, still amused me though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 13, 2017)

Ukip MEP resigns amid investigation into alleged misuse of funds


----------



## gosub (Jul 3, 2017)

A fair  bit on  Guido at mo about potential takeover by EDL types :Anne Marie Waters:


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2017)

Nigel Farage: The Movie snapped up by Hollywood as studio set to sign £60m deal


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Nigel Farage: The Movie snapped up by Hollywood as studio set to sign £60m deal


das pint


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Nigel Farage: The Movie snapped up by Hollywood as studio set to sign £60m deal



The Bitter Man


----------



## JimW (Aug 19, 2017)

Shitehawk Down


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm only here for the beer
or
For England & St George!
or
Bravecunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 19, 2017)

Bravecunt would be a winner, if the brave part was dropped.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Bitter Man


Despicable MEP


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 19, 2017)

Mosley 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sex Lives of the Brexit Men


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 19, 2017)

350 Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 19, 2017)

The UKIPcress File


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2017)

the turd man


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2017)

Citizen Plane


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 20, 2017)

Twatman


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2017)

went the day heil


----------



## bemused (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't think she'll win, but I hope she does. Tommy is like one of those bathroom windows you can't throw your huge shits out of; looks useful until you try and use it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2017)

Personally I reckon it's very likely she's going to win - she's the only person anyone cares about in a crowded field of nobodies. I don't see that as anything to celebrate though.


----------



## bemused (Sep 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> Personally I reckon it's very likely she's going to win - she's the only person anyone cares about in a crowded field of nobodies. I don't see that as anything to celebrate though.



I don't think she'll win, but who knows I didn't think Trump would either and that Corbyn would get a kicking - I'm inept at this stuff.


----------



## andysays (Sep 29, 2017)

Today's the day...


> UKIP is set to unveil its fourth leader in just over a year after a contest that has divided the party. Anti-Islam campaigner Anne Marie Waters is favourite at the bookmakers to take the crown. But many of the party's 20 MEPs have threatened to resign if that happens, with one telling the BBC it would take UKIP "down a very dark alley".


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2017)

unlike the open village green they currently gambol on. And frolic?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2017)

They've got someone from AfD coming to speak at their conference in Torquay, so sounds like they're pretty far down that 'dark alley' already.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2017)

Of course, the threats are meaningless - no-one (or very few) will leave when Waters wins - it's just politicking.


----------



## Silas Loom (Sep 29, 2017)

killer b said:


> Of course, the threats are meaningless - no-one (or very few) will leave when Waters wins - it's just politicking.



The threat of Farage coming back in some way with Banks' cash is probably real. Quite how that would play out in terms of the impact on Tory leadership shenanigans is beyond me to calculate, but it would presumably be meaningful.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2017)

In all seriousness, is there anywhere left for UKIP to go other than increasingly nationalist, racist and right wing?  They already fulfilled their key defining objective.


----------



## Silas Loom (Sep 29, 2017)

kabbes said:


> In all seriousness, is there anywhere left for UKIP to go other than increasingly nationalist, racist and right wing?  They already fulfilled their key defining objective.



I missed the referendum and Brexit debate here - presumably all the decent folk were remain and the others were various shades of Lexit - so I don't know how contentious and fraught the issue is now. It's certainly torn apart every other board I've tried. 

But there's still space for a hard brexit party which defends the purity of the referendum against the craven elite who seek accommodations with the EU. Even a Tory party led by Johnson - even one led by Rees-Mogg - would have to reach some sort of pragmatic accord with reality eventually, as long as they were in power, so there will always be room for Brexit ultras to decry the latest betrayal. And the market for sovereignty headbangery is still larger than the market for explicitly racist or nationalist sentiment.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I missed the referendum and Brexit debate here - presumably all the decent folk were remain and the others were various shades of Lexit - so I don't know how contentious and fraught the issue is now. It's certainly torn apart every other board I've tried.
> 
> But there's still space for a hard brexit party which defends the purity of the referendum against the craven elite who seek accommodations with the EU. Even a Tory party led by Johnson - even one led by Rees-Mogg - would have to reach some sort of pragmatic accord with reality eventually, as long as they were in power, so there will always be room for Brexit ultras to decry the latest betrayal. And the market for sovereignty headbangery is still larger than the market for explicitly racist or nationalist sentiment.


When you say "room for", though, this is true in that there is "room for" the SWP.  The question is more whether there is room for it being anything other the tiniest of loony niches.  UKIP at its height was getting double-digit polling.  Those days are surely long gone.


----------



## Silas Loom (Sep 29, 2017)

kabbes said:


> When you say "room for", though, this is true in that there is "room for" the SWP.  The question is more whether there is room for it being anything other the tiniest of loony niches.  UKIP at its height was getting double-digit polling.  Those days are surely long gone.



Yes. Although to continue the analogy, perhaps a Faragist NewKIP would be more like the Greens, and a Waters UKIP more like the SWP, in terms of scale and electoral clout.

Their new chief is announced at 17:00, anyway.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> And the market for sovereignty headbangery is still larger than the market for explicitly racist or nationalist sentiment.


Reckon this is the wrong way round - UKIP banged the sovereignty headbanger drum for 20 years with only modest success. It was only after they started showing some leg to the racists things took off for 'em.


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2017)

...and then I read this thread on the topic on twitter which notes that explicitly racist parties always tank. But he reckons the market isn't sovereignty headbangers so much as anti-immigrant / anti-politics/system people.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 29, 2017)

Henry Bolton has just been elected. Who is he?


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2017)

ex lib dem apparently...


----------



## andysays (Sep 29, 2017)

...and former candidate for Kent police and crime commissioner, according to the BBC


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2017)

They running a book on when he'll quit yet?


----------



## bemused (Sep 29, 2017)

Henry Bolton is a great name for a chip shop.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2017)

As  an ex army officer,  he'll be against




			
				 Uncle Jimmy said:
			
		

> Wreckers of law and order. Communists, Maoists, Trotskyists, neo-Trotskyists, crypto-Trotskyists, union leaders, Communist union leaders, atheists, agnostics, long-haired weirdos, short-haired weirdos, vandals, hooligans, football supporters, namby-pamby probation officers, rapists, papists, papist rapists, foreign surgeons - headshrinkers, who ought to be locked up, Wedgwood Benn, keg bitter, punk rock, glue-sniffers, "Play For Today", Clive Jenkins, Roy Jenkins, Up Jenkins, up everybody's, Chinese restaurants


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 29, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Henry Bolton has just been elected. Who is he?



I thought EDL entryism was meant to swing it for that nasty piece of work Waters.  Does this mean the handful of people who still make up the EDL didn't bother or has there been some sort of internal skulduggery?   How have loons taken it? Will there be a schism?  I do like a schism.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 29, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> As  an ex army officer,  he'll be against



have to put up the full ukip ppb -


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 29, 2017)

He was the only person to petulantly comment on this article about him


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Henry Bolton has just been elected. Who is he?


Spitting image of my manager who claims there's no resemblance


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2017)

bemused said:


> Henry Bolton is a great name for a chip shop.


Isn't there a Henry Bolton in game of thrones who comes to a bad end?


----------



## Beermoth (Sep 29, 2017)

Bet he's a spook.


----------



## Beermoth (Sep 29, 2017)

Really, though, there's a strong possibility

'Bolton, a former soldier and Thames Valley police officer, later worked for organisations such as the UN and Organisation for Security and Co-operation in Europe in Kosovo and other countries.'


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2018)

Sounds like yet another leadership contest could be coming soon...

Ukip leader's girlfriend's racist Meghan Markle messages | Daily Mail Online


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Sounds like yet another leadership contest could be coming soon...
> 
> Ukip leader's girlfriend's racist Meghan Markle messages | Daily Mail Online


The irony is that a majority of the UKIP membership probably agree with her. Bunfight ahoy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Sounds like yet another leadership contest could be coming soon...
> 
> Ukip leader's girlfriend's racist Meghan Markle messages | Daily Mail Online



What a nasty piece of work.


----------



## jimmer (Jan 14, 2018)

It's kind of funny Anne-Marie Waters walked and started her own party. The only reason she didn't win last time is UKIP stopped all the people joining just to vote for her from being able to vote. Think it was members who'd joined after the leadership contest was announced were ineligible. If she'd stuck instead of twisting she'd probably have won a future leadership contest, assuming she'd been able to shore up her support. She must be kicking herself, lol.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 14, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Sounds like yet another leadership contest could be coming soon...
> 
> Ukip leader's girlfriend's racist Meghan Markle messages | Daily Mail Online



I didn't even know they had a new leader named Henry Bolton. And he is "plunged into a fresh crisis".

Oh dear me. How very sad.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 14, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The irony is that a majority of the UKIP membership probably agree with her. Bunfight ahoy.


And those buns must be made with no cinnamon or ginger or cloves or anything foreign like that.
Hell, I would like to go to a UKIP meeting, could bring my own buns, and chips, yeah, proper UKIP food. With tomato sauce, also.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 14, 2018)

jimmer said:


> It's kind of funny Anne-Marie Waters walked and started her own party. The only reason she didn't win last time is UKIP stopped all the people joining just to vote for her from being able to vote. Think it was members who'd joined after the leadership contest was announced were ineligible. If she'd stuck instead of twisting she'd probably have won a future leadership contest, assuming she'd been able to shore up her support. She must be kicking herself, lol.



I actually don't understand most of that, sorry, jimmer - but I think it's that I don't understand UKIP anyway.  It's a bit like somebody trying to explain the mythical "offside rule".

Thank you for trying to explain it.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 14, 2018)

Celyn said:


> I didn't even know they had a new leader named Henry Bolton. And he is "plunged into a fresh crisis".
> 
> Oh dear me. How very sad.



Only a couple of days after Nasty Nige threw himself back into media whoring too. Just fancy.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 14, 2018)

Raheem said:


> Only a couple of days after Nasty Nige threw himself back into media whoring too. Just fancy.



Ah, but he's not Nasty Nige, is he? He's a man of the common people! He drinks beer!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Ah, but he's not Nasty Nige, is he? He's a man of the common people! He drinks beer!


Only on cam(e)ra


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2018)

What is it with kippers/far fighters all looking a decade older than they say they are? She's never 25. Do they all get taken away by aliens, have their brains reprogrammed with contradictory counter-factual bollocks for a decade, then get beamed back down to the same timezone?

Bolton also seems barely visible, I couldn't have named him if asked, has he even been interviewed on the telly lately? It's not as though 'European Issues' have been out of the news.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> What a nasty piece of work.


...is man.


jimmer said:


> . She must be kicking herself, lol.


So long as someone is


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2018)

Raheem said:


> Only a couple of days after Nasty Nige threw himself back into media whoring too. Just fancy.


Who’d have thought it eh?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 14, 2018)

another UKIP leadeship election? They have the perfect candidate lined up ....


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2018)

jimmer said:


> It's kind of funny Anne-Marie Waters walked and started her own party. The only reason she didn't win last time is UKIP stopped all the people joining just to vote for her from being able to vote. Think it was members who'd joined after the leadership contest was announced were ineligible. If she'd stuck instead of twisting she'd probably have won a future leadership contest, assuming she'd been able to shore up her support. She must be kicking herself, lol.


Given the UKIP mindset, it's more likely that she's trying to work out how she can blame it on foreigners.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The irony is that a majority of the UKIP membership probably agree with her. Bunfight ahoy.



I think ukip's party rule is don't get caught saying anything racist


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2018)

UKIP will declare war if they don't get a pure Brexit


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2018)

Beermoth said:


> Really, though, there's a strong possibility
> 
> 'Bolton, a former soldier and Thames Valley police officer, later worked for organisations such as the UN and Organisation for Security and Co-operation in Europe in Kosovo and other countries.'



Must be a lot easier to infiltrate ukip than a left wing group. You can openly admit to being ex army or ex police and your welcomed in with open arms.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2018)

moochedit said:


> I think ukip's party rule is don't get caught saying anything racist


...but say it.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 14, 2018)

marty21 said:


> UKIP will declare war if they don't get a pure Brexit



Henry is ex army. Maybe that'll  save him.


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2018)

Mrs Bolton must be pissing herself


----------



## likesfish (Jan 14, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Must be a lot easier to infiltrate ukip than a left wing group. You can openly admit to being ex army or ex police and your welcomed in with open arms.




ffs any left wing group is easier enough to inflitrate turn up your in its not like any of them can afford to be choosy


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 14, 2018)

Innit. Infiltrating the fash is scary ! Fuck that !


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Daily Mail: 'Royal family, simper, simper simper...'
- Oi, Daily Mail, somebody said something racist!
'Oh, who cares, free speech, political correctness gone mad.'
- They were a member of Ukip
'As I said, who cares, a fine upstanding party'
- But they said it about _a member of the Royal Family
'*Whaaaaat!!! Filthy monsters!*!_! 
- So, you're only worried if it's a member of the Royal Family who is being racially ab...'
'Whoaaa! What, you're saying_* there's a black member of the Royal Family*_??? Does not compute, does not compute does not compute...'

[cue 1970s images of spinning tape reels and smoke coming out of the computer]


----------



## emanymton (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Daily Mail: 'Royal family, simper, simper simper...'
> - Oi, Daily Mail, somebody said something racist!
> 'Oh, who cares, free speech, political correctness gone mad.'
> - They were a member of Ukip
> ...


The fact that the person saying it was a glamour model should probably factor into their thought process somewhere as well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2018)

Bolton has ended his relationship.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bolton has ended his relationship.


Ahhh, true love amongst the racist tendency. It is a beautiful th*sound of needle sliding across record*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bolton has ended his relationship.


Or as he put it 

The romantic element of our relationship is over


----------



## emanymton (Jan 15, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Or as he put it
> 
> The romantic element of our relationship is over


Does that mean he's still shagging her but doesn't bother to buy her flowers?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2018)

emanymton said:


> The fact that the person saying it was a glamour model should probably factor into their thought process somewhere as well.



I think they covered that by referring to her as a 'Mistress' in the headline, the backwards cunts. What's wrong with 'girlfriend'?

It would be easy to put on a tinfoil hat and see this as one big establishment stitch-up, not hard to see how it would work.


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I think they covered that by referring to her as a 'Mistress' in the headline, the backwards cunts. What's wrong with 'girlfriend'?
> 
> It would be easy to put on a tinfoil hat and see this as one big establishment stitch-up, not hard to see how it would work.


He's got a wife so technically she is/was his mistress.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 15, 2018)

friends with benefits?


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2018)

Smangus said:


> friends with benefits?


She's on benefits?  Daily Mail won't like that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I think they covered that by referring to her as a 'Mistress' in the headline, the backwards cunts. What's wrong with 'girlfriend'?
> 
> It would be easy to put on a tinfoil hat and see this as one big establishment stitch-up, not hard to see how it would work.


Go on then


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Go on then



Clearly a honey trap with a specially prepared racist background to be revealed at an opportune moment, right?  Only question is if it's the deep state bringing the man down to disrupt the party and keep hold of Tory votes that might gravitate towards UKIP given May's softening stance towards Brexit, or a fake sheikh style tabloid sting just for the page views. Plus joos/aliens or something. Wibble.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2018)

Bolton is defending her by saying these comments were made 'some time ago'. 

I guess you have to give a bit of leeway for things people said in the unenlightened times of autumn 2017, it was just the way it was back then.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 15, 2018)

What a joke and a shambles this party has become, less than four years after they won the Euro elections.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

emanymton said:


> The fact that the person saying it was a glamour model should probably factor into their thought process somewhere as well.


I did wonder about including that  - it would be interesting to know if she ever appeared in the Fail (probably when she was 16 and on the same page as a story about noncery.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 15, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> What a joke and a shambles this party has become, less than four years after they won the Euro elections.



"become"?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Bolton is defending her by saying these comments were made 'some time ago'.
> 
> I guess you have to give a bit of leeway for things people said in the unenlightened times of autumn 2017, it was just the way it was back then.


So, in 4 months she's gone from being a generic racist, to a UKIP approved party line racist, to being an ex-UKIP racist who would like to apologise for any offence caused by the racism she still holds.  I'll never get me head round this_ being a racist_ thing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> So, in 4 months she's gone from being a generic racist, to a UKIP approved party line racist, to being an ex-UKIP racist who would like to apologise for any offence caused by the racism she still holds.  I'll never get me head round this_ being a racist_ thing.



So Mr Bolton - what first attracted you to the racist Joe Marney?


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 15, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> "become"?



Point taken, but you have to admit winning the Euro elections was an achievement of sorts. It's pretty clear now (if it was ever it doubt!) they were Farage plus others, and what a shower the 'others' are turning out to be.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> So Mr Bolton - what first attracted you to the racist Joe Marney?


I had that line floating round in my head, though more along the lines of 'so, Jo Marney...).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyway, I wish Chris Morris would stop writing reality.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2018)

Slo-mo said:


> Point taken, but you have to admit winning the Euro elections was an achievement of sorts. It's pretty clear now (if it was ever it doubt!) they were Farage plus others, and what a shower the 'others' are turning out to be.


They've always been a bit of a protest party - most of the votes they get (though not all) are as a "none of the above" party.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 15, 2018)

they should turn the UKIP leadership battle in a regular reality TV show with various right wing, racist b-list celebrities competing in a variety of tasks to test their suitability - most effective dog whistle, distancing yourself from raging bigot supporter/spouse/collegue and the bare knuckle fist fight finale between the surviving two contestants. 

Series 1 - 
John McCririck
Morrissey
Thingy Hopkins
Prince Phillip
Jim Davidson
Kate Bush

Just need a title - _Celebrity Brexit Island? Strictly Come UKIP? _


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Henry Bolton tries out his split up lines:

DRAFT 1
'I'm sorry Jo, you realise that the romantic element of our relationship has to end. I'm sure you'll thank me in the end, when you meet a racist of your own age'

DRAFT 2
'I'm sorry Jo, you realise that the romantic element of our relationship has to end. I'm sure you'll thank me in the end, when you join a racist party for people your own age'

DRAFT 3
'Hi Jo, the Daily Mail have offered us £20 grand each for an expose of what racists are like in bed'


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 15, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they should turn the UKIP leadership battle in a regular reality TV show with various right wing, racist b-list celebrities competing in a variety of tasks to test their suitability - most effective dog whistle, distancing yourself from raging bigot supporter/spouse/collegue and the bare knuckle fist fight finale between the surviving two contestants.
> 
> Series 1 -
> John McCririck
> ...



"_The Great British Hate-Off_"


----------



## bemused (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> DRAFT 3
> 'Hi Jo, the Daily Mail have offered us £20 grand each for an expose of what racists are like in bed'



Henry in a Nick Griffin mask no doubt.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they should turn the UKIP leadership battle in a regular reality TV show with various right wing, racist b-list celebrities competing in a variety of tasks to test their suitability - most effective dog whistle, distancing yourself from raging bigot supporter/spouse/collegue and the bare knuckle fist fight finale between the surviving two contestants.
> 
> Series 1 -
> John McCririck
> ...


Kate Bush too? Wow! Unbelievable.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

bemused said:


> Henry in a Nick Griffin mask no doubt.


With slightly wonky eyeholes?

Acshually, that's a bit off, even for him.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> "_The Great British Hate-Off_"


_Britain First Dates._


----------



## andysays (Jan 15, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> "_The Great British Hate-Off_"



Surely "Get me out of the EU" has to feature somewhere...


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Kate Bush too? Wow! Unbelievable.


Yeah I thought she was a bog standard Tory?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> they should turn the UKIP leadership battle in a regular reality TV show with various right wing, racist b-list celebrities competing in a variety of tasks to test their suitability - most effective dog whistle, distancing yourself from raging bigot supporter/spouse/collegue and the bare knuckle fist fight finale between the surviving two contestants.
> 
> Series 1 -
> John McCririck
> ...


Kate Bush?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Right, sigh, _I'll try again_:

'Kate Bush? Wow! Unbelievable '. 

Nobody is going home till you get it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2018)

Subscribe to read
All right, Kate Bush did not fully out herself as a Tory but she came closer than most pop stars would dare. “We have a female prime minister here in the UK,” she told a Canadian magazine. “I actually really like her and think she’s wonderful.”


sailing close to the win...dow


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Right, sigh, _I'll try again_:
> 
> 'Kate Bush? Wow! Unbelievable '.
> 
> Nobody is going home till you get it!


Don't give up Wilf they'll get it eventually.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> Don't give up Wilf they'll get it eventually.


Tough crowd.


----------



## andysays (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Tough crowd.



Bet you feel like running up that hill about now...


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Tough crowd.



help us out here. is the joke about her known political views or is it referring to some of her song lyrics?   sorry I don't know much about her or her songs.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2018)

andysays said:


> Bet you feel like running up that hill about now...



i get that one


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2018)

moochedit said:


> help us out here. is the joke about her known political views or is it referring to some of her song lyrics?   sorry I don't know much about her or her songs.



ah.googled it..get it now


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

Now that you are beginning to recognise my bon mot, I hope you will reflect on the torrent of likes I expected but didn't get. As compensation, I would accept a gift voucher or perhaps some Pringles (plain - salt and vinegar are too fierce). I thought this was a _supportive_ community.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Now that you are beginning to recognise my bon mot, I hope you will reflect on the torrent of likes I expected but didn't get. As compensation, I would accept a gift voucher or perhaps some Pringles (plain - salt and vinegar are too fierce). I thought this was a _supportive_ community.


How long have you been here?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 15, 2018)

Wilf said:


> bon mot



This is a UKIP thread, so english only please


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2018)

moochedit said:


> This is a UKIP thread, so english only please


It's actually an anagram of Tom Nob, who will probably be UKIP's next leader...

Groan...


----------



## bimble (Jan 18, 2018)

excellent quote from the embattled leader: 
“I’m going nowhere,” the ex-British army officer told the Telegraph. “I have seen people die, I have seen people blown up, I have seen people shot. Even the Taliban doesn’t quite prepare you for Ukip, though.”


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2018)

excellent - he should put on his pith helmet, erect sandbags outside UKIP head office and take on all comers at bayonet point - 

"Ive faced down hordes of bloodthirsty pashtun tribesmen in the khyber pass -  I didn't quit then - and im not quitting now!"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> excellent quote from the embattled leader:
> Even the Taliban doesn’t quite prepare you for Ukip, though.”



Well, I'm not surprised. On one hand you have a band of extremist anti-intellectual religious lunatics and on the other, you have the Taliban.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> “I’m going nowhere,” the ex-British army officer told the Telegraph.



well he got that right


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> excellent quote from the embattled leader:
> “I’m going nowhere,” the ex-British army officer told the Telegraph. “I have seen people die, I have seen people blown up, I have seen people shot. Even the Taliban doesn’t quite prepare you for Ukip, though.”




It won't let me read the telegraph one without registering. 

UKIP leader rages at 'coup' over ex's racist texts as he joins her on train home



> Asked if the pair had sex while at his hotel, a UKIP spokesman said: "Oh come off it."


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 18, 2018)

So assuming Henry Bolton perished in a fusillade of Improvised Extraordiary General Meetings, proposed by UKIP's Helmand South branch, will Farage be back again as leader?

His bizarre ramblings about a second referendum may suggest a bit of jockeying for position.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 18, 2018)

steeplejack said:


> So assuming Henry Bolton perished in a fusillade of Improvised Extraordiary General Meetings, proposed by UKIP's Helmand South branch, will Farage be back again as leader?
> 
> His bizarre ramblings about a second referendum may suggest a bit of jockeying for position.



He says not...

Nigel Farage rules out return to UKIP leadership if embattled Bolton resigns


----------



## likesfish (Jan 21, 2018)

tbf to Kate Bush she has always appeared to be at a slight angle to reality  I wouldn't take much notice of her views on anything frankly. Mi5 might be destabilising Ukip or just putting together a kick arse powerpoint presentation so they can claim the credit if anyone asks. Spooks of course they're going to claim credit if they can, those expensive office chairs and coffee machines don't come for free


----------



## moochedit (Jan 21, 2018)

Henry is still trying to cling on (as all politicians do in these situations  ) instead of just accepting the inevitable.

Ukip leader says party could collapse if it ousted him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2018)

The party could collapse?

It has already collapsed!


----------



## moochedit (Jan 21, 2018)

Can't wait to see which loon is up next 

Ukip leader Henry Bolton unanimously loses confidence vote


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2018)

Bolton's gone.

Given loads of rw loons joined when Anne Marie Walters was running for leadership (but weren't allowed to vote at the time) then a fair chance they'll end up with some racist clown for leader next, unless the new members have already all left in protest.


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2018)

He ain't gone yet NEC hasn't got the power... And it wasn't unanimous.... A certain Mr Bolton voted that he still had confidence in the leadership


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Can't wait to see which loon is up next
> 
> Ukip leader Henry Bolton unanimously loses confidence vote





> The relationship brought an end to his marriage to his wife, Tatiana, with whom he has two children. They live in Vienna where *she supports the family* – his Ukip job is unpaid – t*hrough a job with the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe.*



How ironic.


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2018)

I thought it was interesting when he was being grilled on the Today programme about his then girlfriend.

He said his wife and kids moved to Vienna and he'd seen them three times since July or August. I've since read his kids are very young. Is it just me or is that pretty shit behaviour?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2018)

Sue said:


> I thought it was interesting when he was being grilled on the Today programme about his then girlfriend.
> 
> He said his wife and kids moved to Vienna and he'd seen them three times since July or August. I've since read his kids are very young. Is it just me or is that pretty shit behaviour?



Shit behaviour by his wife, him or both?

TBF, reading between the lines, their marriage was over for whatever reasons, the details of which shouldn't be of interest to anyone beyond them.

That, however, doesn't change my view of him as being a cunt.


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Shit behaviour by his wife, him or both?
> 
> TBF, reading between the lines, their marriage was over for whatever reasons, the details of which shouldn't be of interest to anyone beyond them.
> 
> That, however, doesn't change my view of him as being a cunt.


Him not seeing his kids. Whatever happened between him and his wife, he's still their father.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2018)

Sue said:


> Him not seeing his kids. Whatever happened between him and his wife, he's still their father.



Yep, but we don't know why, it could be her limiting visits for all we know.


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, but we don't know why, it could be her limiting visits for all we know.


True, though he did present it as all amicable and like he was a great guy for seeing them a whole three times which is what I thought was a bit weird. Anyway, sorry, off topic.


----------



## agricola (Jan 22, 2018)

They've been doing the phased resignation thing all morning, though its taken until just before mid-day for the first one that anyone has actually heard of (the bloke who punched that other bloke) to resign.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 22, 2018)

> Married? Yeah I'm divorced. Got access to the kids but they don't want to see meeeeeeee.


----------



## elbows (Jan 22, 2018)

Another Partridge factor - press gathering outside the hotel where he lives.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 22, 2018)

elbows said:


> Another Partridge factor - press gathering outside the hotel where he lives.




Does he have a big plate?


----------



## elbows (Jan 22, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Does he have a big plate?



Yeah but I think he stopped using it due to a lingering suspicion that the EU mandarins or UKIP NEC had put botulism-inducing toxins down the hairline plate cracks.


----------



## elbows (Jan 22, 2018)

Apparently this is not the time for quitting, its the time for shouting 'Drain the swamp!'

Bolton: I will not quit as UKIP leader


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2018)

How do people end up living in a hotel?  I mean under their own choice rather than better then being on the street.

It must be such an expensive and depressing way to live.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2018)

agricola said:


> They've been doing the phased resignation thing all morning, though its taken until just before mid-day for the first one that anyone has actually heard of (the bloke who punched that other bloke) to resign.



History shows that approach is a failsafe way of getting rid of a party leader, of course.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2018)

That aside I'm not really following this - is having a racist girlfriend a sacking offence now? In UKIP?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2018)

I can't believe he's hanging on in there, although there're reports of UKIP's finances being so bad, that they may not be able to carry out another leadership election, maybe that's his thinking.


----------



## elbows (Jan 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I can't believe he's hanging on in there, although there're reports of UKIP's finances being so bad, that they may not be able to carry out another leadership election, maybe that's his thinking.



Cant say I'm surprised to see a bitter clinger trying to retain power in a party that struggles to hold itself together due to a general lack of faith and trust in fellow humans. Especially when its already shot its load on the single issue that they could mostly agree on (brexit).


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That aside I'm not really following this - is having a racist girlfriend a sacking offence now? In UKIP?



That's what I was thinking.  Granted the subject of her racism does seem to be a future royal so a real conflict there for kippers but I think there is much more to this than her texts.  I suspect its more to do with everything regarding his private life and the fact he's been so useless that no one knew his name until the scandal broke.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I can't believe he's hanging on in there, although there're reports of UKIP's finances being so bad, that they may not be able to carry out another leadership election, maybe that's his thinking.


I think he might just turn this around...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I think he might just turn this around...



... and then drive it off Beachy Head.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> ... and then drive it off Beachy Head.


He must have something up his sleeve. Something that will bring the party and the voters over.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 22, 2018)

from what i can gather, the problem is the cronic one of UKIP continuing to sink into the shadows with Bolton having no effect on either internal issues or on UKIP's electoral prospects, with the crisis issue being a middle aged man dumping his wife and kids, shacking up with a 25yo_ glamour model _who sends explicitly racist texts to her friends, with Bolton then claiming he's dumped her and no one believing him.

the cronic problem was one UKIP were prepared to either look at after the May local elections or put in the 'too difficult' pile. the crisis problem has forced it all to a head however. it doesn't appear to be much _political_ about it, rather its about Bolton just becoming utterly ridiculous.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He must have something up his sleeve. Something that will bring the party and the voters over.


A racist glamour model girlfriend should do the trick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He must have something up his sleeve.



His secret service ID? 

I am not normally into conspiracy theories, but he's ex-army & police, worked in security roles for the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, were he was seconded to various hostile environments including Afghanistan. 

I can't help starting to think he's an establishment plant to finish off the party.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 22, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> His secret service ID?
> 
> I am not normally into conspiracy theories, but he's ex-army & police, worked in security roles for the Foreign and Commonwealth Office, were he was seconded to various hostile environments including Afghanistan.
> 
> I can't help starting to think he's an establishment plant to finish off the party.



if he was a plant, surely he'd look a bit more like the UKIP version of Swampy and not, well, like Mr Establishment?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I think he might just turn this around...





cupid_stunt said:


> ... and then drive it off Beachy Head.



shades of John Major



> When your back is against the wall, there is only one thing to do, and that is turn around and fight.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 23, 2018)

Farage is backing him... 

Nigel Farage: Henry Bolton could be our Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Farage is backing him...
> 
> Nigel Farage: Henry Bolton could be our Jeremy Corbyn



If he is their Corbyn, then what shall they call their equivalent of Momentum?

Lethargy, Inertia, Entropy? 

Are you a member of the putrefaction within the party?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 23, 2018)

elbows said:


> If he is their Corbyn, then what shall they call their equivalent of Momentum?
> 
> Lethargy, Inertia, Entropy?






> Are you a member of the putrefaction within the party?



Me? I am not now nor have i ever been a ukipper. Just eating my popcorn on my deckchair


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Me? I am not now nor have i ever been a ukipper. Just eating my popcorn on my deckchair



Sorry, it was just me messing about with an imagined question to the hot new faction within the party, who are tipped to become an impressive political compost catalyst. It wasnt a question to you or anyone else here.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 23, 2018)

elbows said:


> Sorry, it was just me messing about with an imagined question to the hot new faction within the party, who are tipped to become an impressive political compost catalyst. It wasnt a question to you or anyone else here.



Ok. No probs. 

Farage is acting a bit weird lately isn't he what with the second referendum and now backing this idiot.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Ok. No probs.
> 
> Farage is acting a bit weird lately isn't he what with the second referendum and now backing this idiot.



His second referendum point didnt seem quite so jarring when placed back into the context he originally said it in. I'm not sure he was looking for quite the headlines he got with that one.

I suppose I keep a somewhat open mind as to other possibilities. I'm certainly interested by the prospect that some or many pro-Brexit blowhards were previously just posturing on these issues, safe in the knowledge their vision of the future(past) would never really be tested. And they are now shitting themselves. Not exactly UKIPs only concern given all the other factors that make them a spent force, but I doubt it helps them attract new credible figureheads and might explain some of the strange scrambling noises that might be heard from established figures of old.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Ok. No probs.
> 
> Farage is acting a bit weird lately isn't he what with the second referendum and now backing this idiot.



He's always been weird, but went off the scale when he started supporting Trump, IMO.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's always been weird, but went off the scale when he started supporting Trump, IMO.



Love him or loathe him, it makes no odds. Trump is the current president of the US, and it is very much in our interests to be friendly with the US.


----------



## Benjamin F (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Love him or loathe him, it makes no odds. Trump is the current president of the US, and it is very much in our interests to be friendly with the US.



Not sure I agree. My interests are in having a healthy planet capable of sustaining my -and other people's - children (and their children), seeing racism and misogyny diminish not be extended and peoples' life-experience not being dictated by the amount of money you inherit or immediate saleable skills. So I think outright opposition to Trump remains in my best interests.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Love him or loathe him, it makes no odds. Trump is the current president of the US, and it is very much in our interests to be friendly with the US.


It's certainly not in our interests to be *un*friendly with them, but I don't think that means we have to supinely kowtow to every whim of their President.

And in any case, Farage is not an elected representative of the UK to the US. Anything he is doing in regard to Trump is as a private - albeit somewhat high-profile - individual citizen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Love him or loathe him, it makes no odds. Trump is the current president of the US, and it is very much in our interests to be friendly with the US.



I very much echo what existentialist has posted above.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Love him or loathe him, it makes no odds. Trump is the current president of the US, and it is very much in our interests to be friendly with the US.



When you say "our" who are you referring to, in particular?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

Benjamin F said:


> Not sure I agree. My interests are in having a healthy planet capable of sustaining my -and other people's - children (and their children), seeing racism and misogyny diminish not be extended and peoples' life-experience not being dictated by the amount of money you inherit or immediate saleable skills. So I think outright opposition to Trump remains in my best interests.



Your choice of course. Trump will be gone in three years, a souring of relations can last for decades.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> When you say "our" who are you referring to, in particular?


 Us. that includes you in case you were wondering.  Us, the UK.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

existentialist said:


> It's certainly not in our interests to be *un*friendly with them, but I don't think that means we have to supinely kowtow to every whim of their President.
> 
> And in any case, Farage is not an elected representative of the UK to the US. Anything he is doing in regard to Trump is as a private - albeit somewhat high-profile - individual citizen.


 I didn't suggest that we should be supine in our relations with the US. It is in our interest to be on good terms with them, especially when we need to seek new markets. Trump is an irrelevance who will be gone in three years. It is simply a case of putting up with the clown.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I didn't suggest that we should be supine in our relations with the US. It is in our interest to be on good terms with them, especially when we need to seek new markets. Trump is an irrelevance who will be gone in three years. It is simply a case of putting up with the clown.


Well, yes, I'd agree with just putting up with him. I'm not so sure, given his apparent naivete, that having Farage fawning around him is going to do UK interests any favours at all, though!

And I think Farage's behaviour towards Trump could be characterised as supine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Us. that includes you in case you were wondering.  Us, the UK.


The UK is not a unity of interests.  Nor is any nation-state.  I don't look at politicians and think "us"; I don't read about what the business elite are doing and think "we"; I don't look at the policies of any government inflicted upon me and think "our".


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> The UK is not a unity of interests.  Nor is any nation-state.  I don't look at politicians and think "us"; I don't read about what the business elite are doing and think "we"; I don't look at the policies of any government inflicted upon me and think "our".



I don't support your (and your fellow separatists) parochial view I'm afraid. When I think of the UK, I think 'we'.

Going swimming. Be back later.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't support your (and your fellow separatists) parochial view I'm afraid. When I think of the UK, I think 'we'.


You have misread both my post and my support for a Yes vote.

For the sake of clarity: that post would apply in an independent Scotland as well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Us. that includes you in case you were wondering.  Us, the UK.



I don't live in the UK anymore. But I do worry about blind allegiances.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't live in the UK anymore. But I do worry about blind allegiances.



i live here, lots of my food is grown here, my children go to school here, my parents are getting old here, my job depends on other people earning money here - thats not blind allegiance, its a basic grasp of neccesities.

offending a petulant toddler is amusing sport, but not when that petulant toddler is able to retaliate out of spite at enormous cost to you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> i live here, lots of my food is grown here, my children go to school here, my parents are getting old here, my job depends on other people earning money here - thats not blind allegiance, its a basic grasp of neccesities.
> 
> offending a petulant toddler is amusing sport, but not when that petulant toddler is able to retaliate out of spite at enormous cost to you.



Would you have protested if he'd come over?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Would you have protested if he'd come over?



no, because a) i don't think waving a placard at Trump has any value - there are lots of things he has moved on, or says he will, that will effect me in ways i don't like - none of them are going to be mitigated by yelling at a soundproof car, and from his character, i think they might be made worse, and b) i have better ways of spending my time than doing stuff i believe to be futile or even counter-productive...


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't support your (and your fellow separatists) parochial view I'm afraid. When I think of the UK, I think 'we'.
> 
> Going swimming. Be back later.



I hope we dont wee in the water.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> no, because a) i don't think waving a placard at Trump has any value - there are lots of things he has moved on, or says he will, that will effect me in ways i don't like - none of them are going to be mitigated by yelling at a soundproof car, and from his character, i think they might be made worse, and b) i have better ways of spending my time than doing stuff i believe to be futile or even counter-productive...



But you are worried that vitriol/protest directed at him may affect you and your loved ones personally?

Not having a go but when people made a stand against poll tax, which affected everyone, what's the difference now?

Have people caved in to the status quo?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> But you are worried that vitriol/protest directed at him may affect you and your loved ones personally?
> 
> Not having a go but when people made a stand against poll tax, which affected everyone, what's the difference now?
> 
> Have people caved in to the status quo?



There is an ability (through protest) to influence your own government, although to what extent is a moot point.  The ability to influence other countries government's especially when its the US is exactly zero.  Protesting against Trump in the UK is a total waste of time imo, we should be worried what our own shower of shit is up to.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> There is an ability (through protest) to influence your own government, although to what extent is a moot point.  The ability to influence other countries government's especially when its the US is exactly zero.  Protesting against Trump in the UK is a total waste of time imo, we should be worried what our own shower of shit is up to.



Yes, of course, I get that. But Trump's actions affect us all.Maybe not initially but down the road... in that respect,I agree with kebabking. But I also am slightly surprised about the idea of just accepting what's what...


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, of course, I get that. But Trump's actions affect us all.Maybe not initially but down the road... in that respect,I agree with kebabking. But I also am slightly surprised about the idea of just accepting what's what...



I'd say its more about picking your battles rather than accepting whats what.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, of course, I get that. But Trump's actions affect us all.Maybe not initially but down the road... in that respect,I agree with kebabking. But I also am slightly surprised about the idea of just accepting what's what...



So what are you planning to do about it?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 23, 2018)

There's going to be a United States for a long time after there's a President Trump, I don't know if simply putting up with him and turning a blind eye to whatever he's doing is going to win Britain much respect in the long run. People were warning about souring relations with the US 15 years ago, there must now be a lot of Americans who don't even remember that Britain was their biggest ally in the invasion of Iraq while Canada said "No thanks."


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> There's going to be a United States for a long time after there's a President Trump, I don't know if simply putting up with him and turning a blind eye to whatever he's doing is going to win Britain much respect in the long run. People were warning about souring relations with the US 15 years ago, there must now be a lot of Americans who don't even remember that Britain was their biggest ally in the invasion of Iraq while Canada said "No thanks."



Kind of confused as to why people want to turn a blind eye to this currenr PotUS. Ok, the "special relationship" but that idea was always rejected and sneered at before. What's changed?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Kind of confused as to why people want to turn a blind eye to this currenr PotUS. Ok, the "special relationship" but that idea was always rejected and sneered at before. What's changed?



possibly because past US presidents were inclined to take the 'just business' view, an action might have a consequence, but it wasn't personal, and how relations went in one sphere didn't have to determine how relations went in another.

Trump however is a petulant, thin-skinned toddler with anger management problems who takes anything that isn't sycophancy as a deliberate insult, and who reacts to anything that isn't sychphancy with blind bile and rage. he's a man who throws a 5 course Christmas meal out of the window because he doesn't like how the sprouts were cooked.

this is all very funny until you remember that he could effectly close down the UK aerospace and space industries (as an example) - and put perhaps 300,000 people out of work in the space of a disgruntled afternoon. at which point it becomes a lot less funny, and waving placards suddenly looks a lot less like harmless fun.

Trump is to be weathered, through gritted teeth and with fake smiles.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> i live here, lots of my food is grown here, my children go to school here, my parents are getting old here, my job depends on other people earning money here - thats not blind allegiance, its a basic grasp of neccesities.
> 
> offending a petulant toddler is amusing sport, but not when that petulant toddler is able to retaliate out of spite at enormous cost to you.



Bravo! I agree entirely. 

I'm not in the mood today for people who want to argue just for the sake of arguing, which I completely agree is not like me. I'm tired, swimming knocks the shit out of me at the moment. Well more aqua-aerobics than actual swimming. Restoring stamina and wind post surgery.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> possibly because past US presidents were inclined to take the 'just business' view, an action might have a consequence, but it wasn't personal, and how relations went in one sphere didn't have to determine how relations went in another.
> 
> Trump however is a petulant, thin-skinned toddler with anger management problems who takes anything that isn't sycophancy as a deliberate insult, and who reacts to anything that isn't sychphancy with blind bile and rage. he's a man who throws a 5 course Christmas meal out of the window because he doesn't like how the sprouts were cooked.
> 
> ...


 Well put.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I didn't suggest that we should be supine in our relations with the US. It is in our interest to be on good terms with them, especially when we need to seek new markets. Trump is an irrelevance who will be gone in three years. It is simply a case of putting up with the clown.



I agree with much of that, but sadly I am not convinced he will be gone in three years, it's possible, but far from a sure bet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree with much of that, but sadly I am not convinced he will be gone in three years, it's possible, but far from a sure bet.



You don't think he could be re-elected surely? If he continues the way he's going, it is quite possible he will be impeached.

Thank Christ things seem to have calmed down a bit with North Korea, that was absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't think he could be re-elected surely? If he continues the way he's going, it is quite possible he will be impeached.


yeh. nixon got re-elected. and then was about to be impeached when he jumped. things could be worse this time round.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> You don't think he could be re-elected surely?



If the economy is doing well, I think it's very possible, as do a fair few political commentators.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2018)

i wouldn't fall of my chair if he got re-elected, likewise i wouldn't fall off my chair if he had a heart attack tommorow morning - about the least likely thing i see happining however is impeachment. not because he wouldn't deserve it, but but because of the polarity of US politics, i simply don't see circumstances under which republicans would line up to force him out.

if the shoe were on the other foot, i rather doubt democrats would impeach a democrat president either.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Kind of confused as to why people want to turn a blind eye to this currenr PotUS. Ok, the "special relationship" but that idea was always rejected and sneered at before. What's changed?



I don't really know how else to explain but either because they are more concerned about the damage he can cause (see posts before mine) or like me, people think it'll achieve nothing, zip, zero.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 23, 2018)

trump has neither the depth or warmth of a cunt and his ideas are terrible he is quite capable of wrecking deals because he feels slighted surprised the idiot hasn't moved on the f35 deal when he discovers some of it isn't built in the us


----------



## Celyn (Jan 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> ...
> Trump is to be weathered, through gritted teeth and with fake smiles.



Could he be wethered, though, and we wouldn't need to fake the smiles? I'm not saying it would do any good, but causing pain to Trump would be sort of smile-causing for many of us.

(I *might* be verbing a noun there. Sorry.)


----------



## kebabking (Jan 23, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Could he be wethered, though, and we wouldn't need to fake the smiles? I'm not saying it would do any good, but causing pain to Trump would be sort of smile-causing for many of us.
> 
> (I *might* be verbing a noun there. Sorry.)



it wouldn't be worth the pain he would cause in retaliation.

i can think of a half-a-dozen 'minor' retaliations he could do in 5 minutes that would _each_ put hundreds of families in Scotland alone on the dole - i think if you knocked on their doors and said 'hey, i know you lost your job, your house was reposessed, your cars got taken back and you've credit card bills your grandchildren will be saddled with - but remember that time Trump lost his shit on Twitter, that was great..', you'd probably get punched in the face.

i fear that we, and i use that term whether you believe in 'we' or not, are going to learn the meaning of power imbalance in a way we've not had to face previously.


----------



## bemused (Jan 23, 2018)

My disappointment about any upcoming UKIP leadership battles is I'm so uninterested it'll provide none of the entertainment the previous ones have.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> it wouldn't be worth the pain he would cause in retaliation.
> 
> i can think of a half-a-dozen 'minor' retaliations he could do in 5 minutes that would _each_ put hundreds of families in Scotland alone on the dole - i think if you knocked on their doors and said 'hey, i know you lost your job, your house was reposessed, your cars got taken back and you've credit card bills your grandchildren will be saddled with - but remember that time Trump lost his shit on Twitter, that was great..', you'd probably get punched in the face.
> 
> i fear that we, and i use that term whether you believe in 'we' or not, are going to learn the meaning of power imbalance in a way we've not had to face previously.


Quite. So the whole thing is that he is bloke with all the economic power and also all the guns and bombs.

_"Whatever happens, we have got
The Maxim gun, and they have not"
_
Only a bit different


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> it wouldn't be worth the pain he would cause in retaliation.
> 
> i can think of a half-a-dozen 'minor' retaliations he could do in 5 minutes that would _each_ put hundreds of families in Scotland alone on the dole - i think if you knocked on their doors and said 'hey, i know you lost your job, your house was reposessed, your cars got taken back and you've credit card bills your grandchildren will be saddled with - but remember that time Trump lost his shit on Twitter, that was great..', you'd probably get punched in the face.
> 
> i fear that we, and i use that term whether you believe in 'we' or not, are going to learn the meaning of power imbalance in a way we've not had to face previously.


Plenty of people are already facing poverty and a massive power imbalance. I reckon if you knocked on their doors and told them to "weather it" they would punch you in the face


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Plenty of people are already facing poverty and a massive power imbalance. I reckon if you knocked on their doors and told them to "weather it" they would punch you in the face



I suppose it would depend on whether you, or they, thought their circumstances would/might improve by not just 'weathering it'.

If you thought that protests etc..  would be not just ineffective, but actually counter-productive in that they would be retaliated against and those people made even poorer deliberately, but still encouraged them to protest etc... because it satisfied your personal gut politics, then you'd be something of a cunt.


----------



## Celyn (Jan 24, 2018)

bemused said:


> My disappointment about any upcoming UKIP leadership battles is I'm so uninterested it'll provide none of the entertainment the previous ones have.


Oh, such cynicism!  Perhaps they could have Katie Hopkins - she needs the publicity and the money.

Or David Coburn
David Coburn (politician) - Wikipedia

I think he could look quite as crazy as all the others.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm not in the mood today for people who want to argue just for the sake of arguing, which I completely agree is not like me. I'm tired, swimming knocks the shit out of me at the moment. Well more aqua-aerobics than actual swimming. Restoring stamina and wind post surgery.


Hope you're feeling better this morning.

I wanted to correct you on your reading of my post here. Because you are a nationalist, you are seeing my statement through the prism of nationalism. I am not a nationalist: I'm an anarchist. I don't support the nation-state, and I don't identify with government. Government is "them", not us.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 24, 2018)

All those anti-war protests must have endangered a few aerospace contracts as well.


----------



## bemused (Jan 24, 2018)

Celyn said:


> Or David Coburn
> David Coburn (politician) - Wikipedia



This is genius


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> I suppose it would depend on whether you, or they, thought their circumstances would/might improve by not just 'weathering it'.
> 
> If you thought that protests etc..  would be not just ineffective, but actually counter-productive in that they would be retaliated against and those people made even poorer deliberately, but still encouraged them to protest etc... because it satisfied your personal gut politics, then you'd be something of a cunt.


I see you've lost the we at least. Progress! This is like that time (often) single mothers spontaneously started waving refugee welcome banners around and urban declared the entire thing middle class wank. #muhpersonalgutpolitics


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I see you've lost the we at least. Progress!...



Nice to see that people who work at Rolls Royce in East Kilbride, or Thales in Govan, or are applying for jobs at the Boeing facility in Lossiemouth - and the people who work in the butty vans outside, or their childminders, or the people who fix their cars - don't count as 'we'.

I wonder if the next time you're looking for a bit of _solidarity_ you'll look to them..?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Nice to see that people who work at Rolls Royce in East Kilbride, or Thales in Govan, or are applying for jobs at the Boeing facility in Lossiemouth - and the people who work in the butty vans outside, or their childminders, or the people who fix their cars - don't count as 'we'.
> 
> I wonder if the next time you're looking for a bit of _solidarity_ you'll look to them..?



We are always looking for solidarity but it appears most would rather we didn't rock the boat.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> We are always looking for solidarity but it appears most would rather we didn't rock the boat.



So solidarity is a rather one-way concept for you then?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 24, 2018)

So there you have it, if you advocate any position that doesn't involve licking the arses of Trump, the Saudis, and whoever else could affect aerospace contracts, you're apparently a cunt who doesn't care about working-class Scots, their childminders, or even their butty vans.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> So solidarity is a rather one-way concept for you then?


Completely, if we are talking about class.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Completely, if we are talking about class.



So a non-graduate, but skilled machine fitter in his 40's who works at Thales in Govan, who lives in Paisley, who's kids go the local school, and who earns £28k or so isn't working class?

Or are you middle class, want working class political support for your particular hobby horse, but when it comes to their livelihood, fuck'em?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> So a non-graduate, but skilled machine fitter in his 40's who works at Thales in Govan, who lives in Paisley, who's kids go the local school, and who earns £28k or so isn't working class?
> 
> Or are you middle class, want working class political support for your particular hobby horse, but when it comes to their livelihood, fuck'em?



Incorrect on both counts.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Incorrect on both counts.



So they are working class, you are all about class solidarity, but just not with them?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He must have something up his sleeve. Something that will bring the party and the voters over.


Has he played his hand yet?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> So they are working class, you are all about class solidarity, but just not with them?



Going back to the beginning of this epic journey....

You've made it clear that were people to protest their own conditions rather than as you suggest, smile and put up with it, that you would be extending no solidarity to them. Retaliation is their fault.  Or have I picked you up wrong? 

Scotland, a wee while back: 

Yet further north, chez HoratioCuthbert:


----------



## 2hats (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> Trump however is a petulant, thin-skinned toddler with anger management problems who takes anything that isn't sycophancy as a deliberate insult, and who reacts to anything that isn't sychphancy with blind bile and rage. he's a man who throws a 5 course Christmas meal out of the window because he doesn't like how the sprouts were cooked.


Yet he, or more accurately his child minders, appear to be well aware they will not be welcome.


> this is all very funny until you remember that he could effectly close down the UK aerospace and space industries (as an example) - and put perhaps 300,000 people out of work in the space of a disgruntled afternoon. at which point it becomes a lot less funny, and waving placards suddenly looks a lot less like harmless fun.


Since he doesn’t appear to be coming anytime soon, I’d not fret. Besides, if he ever did turn up he’d more than likely delude himself it were a great success. In the meantime he’s already inflicted far more damage on the environment and is sowing the seeds of such vandalism for all to reap in future years.


> Trump is to be weathered, through gritted teeth and with fake smiles.


Perhaps by those who wish to sniff around his trough, but that doesn’t appear to be how, for example, the Scottish authorities cursed with dealing with his various golf course antics see it, nor by the occupants of ‘shitholes’, by Mexicans either side of the border with the US, nor indeed by large numbers of other people on the planet, including many of his own citizens.

Anyway, back to the self-smoking kippers.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 26, 2018)

17 councillors and an MEP gone from the party today
Council's 17 UKIP members quit party


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 26, 2018)

I think I'll join, I should be leader by Monday.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 26, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think I'll join, I should be leader by Monday.


I wonder how many members they've actually got left now?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Hilarious


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2018)

He doesnt even have enough nouse to pretend the relationship is really over, or to pick his battles.



> Mr Bolton suggested he was still in a relationship with ex-girlfriend Jo Marney, whose racist texts about Meghan Markle sparked a no confidence in him.
> 
> "There are strong affections there, yes," he told Andrew Marr.





> He told Andrew Marr the messages had been taken out of context, adding: "In the days to come there will be more evidence presented as to how they were obtained,"



The vote on his future is next Saturday.

UKIP leader Bolton: It's not all over


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2018)

When you get your Bolt on, to fuck a fucking racist, make sure your nuts are tightened, or the party might be frightened.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Feb 11, 2018)

Comes to something when you're the poor man's Paul Nuttalls


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2018)

Backing Boltons brexit brilliance brings better bred Brits barking bullish banalities between beers.


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

I think I just heard that they voted to sack him. If he is surprised by this, he might be the only one in the world who is.


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

Ah yes, 63% had seen enough of the amazing Bolton era.

Henry Bolton sacked as UKIP leader


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

Next the party will vote on whether it is feasible to find a talking dog called Winston to lead the party through this difficult period.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 17, 2018)

I was about to post that link. 

He's gone, but who actually cares? UKIP is finished.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 17, 2018)

elbows said:


> Next the party will vote on whether it is feasible.


fixed for you.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2018)

#demographic


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 17, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's gone, but who actually cares? UKIP is finished.


Wish someone would tell the British media.


----------



## Slo-mo (Feb 17, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> I was about to post that link.
> 
> He's gone, but who actually cares? UKIP is finished.


Yes, I can't see where they go from here unless there is a second referendum or a fudge giving a very very soft Brexit.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol, lots of UKIPers already saying they can't support interim leader Batten


----------



## elbows (Feb 17, 2018)

Batten down the hatches.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 17, 2018)

elbows said:


> Batten down the hatches.



Come and have a go if you think Gerard enough.


----------



## elbows (Feb 18, 2018)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Wish someone would tell the British media.



Farage told the BBC, sort of, and they liked the line enough to repeat it again in the article moments later as though it were the name of this weekends meeting 



> Prior to the vote ex-leader Nigel Farage had backed Mr Bolton, saying "for all his faults", removing him would hasten UKIP's path to "irrelevance".





> *Paul Nuttall*: Elected on 28 November 2016, but quit the following June after UKIP's general election collapse
> *Henry Bolton*: Elected on 29 September. Received a vote of no confidence on 17 Februarys path to "irrelevance".


Henry Bolton sacked as UKIP leader


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Lol, lots of UKIPers already saying they can't support interim leader Batten



 

who is he? what do we know about him?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2018)

moochedit said:


> who is he? what do we know about him?



the term "massive twunt" seems inadequate

for a start

he is on record as having called Islam a “death cult” (huffington post piece here - i can't face linking to the twunt's own blog)

and saying that equal marriage (allowing same sex marriage) is "a nightmare" (pink news piece here)


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2018)

battenburk


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the term "massive twunt" seems inadequate
> 
> for a start
> 
> ...





mind you the average ukipper probably agree's with that so he'll fit right in.

edit - he's only the temp leader until they have the next contest isn't he?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2018)

moochedit said:


> mind you the average ukipper probably agree's with that so he'll fit right in.



yet they apparently found it unacceptable to have a racist partner /girlfriend / bit on the side.

or was it the fact that the insults were aimed at a future member of the royal family and the loyalist instinct over-rode the racist instinct?


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yet they apparently found it unacceptable to have a racist partner /girlfriend / bit on the side.
> 
> or was it the fact that the insults were aimed at a future member of the royal family and the loyalist instinct over-rode the racist instinct?



Yeah it was probably that and also the leaving his wife for a "glamour model" half his age that upset them.


----------



## Almor (Feb 18, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Yeah it was probably that and also the leaving his wife for a "glamour model" half his age that upset them.


 
Have we got this all wrong though?
They only started talking about sacking him after he dumped her, maybe ukipers liked the younger racist girlfriend


----------



## kebabking (Feb 18, 2018)

Almor said:


> Have we got this all wrong though?
> They only started talking about sacking him after he dumped her, maybe ukipers liked the younger racist girlfriend



No, the grumbling started long before that - he was simply ineffective as party leader, he had no impact on internal structures, membership, cash or the opinion polls, or even just being able to get on TV - the dumping the wife and kids for a half-his-age glamour model who hadn't the brains that God gave a sheep, and his transparent porkies about having dumped her when he discovered she was a racist shitbag despite evidence to the contrary was just the method and timing of execution, not the fact of it.


----------



## Sue (Feb 18, 2018)

Well I'm looking forward to seeing who's up next. It's entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 18, 2018)

Sue said:


> Well I'm looking forward to seeing who's up next. It's entertaining if nothing else.



Is this guy still available? 

UKIP candidate who claimed a gay donkey raped his horse is standing for party leader


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 18, 2018)

The most important thing: will the new UKIP leader meet with Morrissey's approval?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 18, 2018)

This is less funny: 

WATCH: Veterans Against Terrorism Announce They Will Join UKIP 'En Masse'. | Kipper Central


----------



## rekil (Feb 18, 2018)

Sue said:


> Well I'm looking forward to seeing who's up next. It's entertaining if nothing else.


Our ol' pal Tim Aker is in the mix.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 20, 2018)

copliker said:


> Our ol' pal Tim Aker is in the mix.


Had to Wiki him, and fuck off if he's only two years older than me!


----------



## october_lost (Feb 21, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This is less funny:
> 
> WATCH: Veterans Against Terrorism Announce They Will Join UKIP 'En Masse'. | Kipper Central


Another far right group?


----------



## andysays (Feb 21, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> This is less funny:
> 
> WATCH: Veterans Against Terrorism Announce They Will Join UKIP 'En Masse'. | Kipper Central



A rare example of rats boarding a sinking ship...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 21, 2018)

andysays said:


> A rare example of rats boarding a sinking ship...



What’s significant in that video is them talking about class. For sure they won’t genuinely represent class interests in the way we understand it but they’re able to say what Corbyn can’t bring himself to. And it worked for Trump.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 22, 2018)

And he's gone...

Car crash sofa interview on ITV this morning along with the moron girlfriend - Schofield ambushed him with a lengthy, detailed statement from the wife and a 'fruity' selection of the morons tweets. Apparently she shouldn't be judged just on what she says or does...

Didn't see it, but Twitter is full up - UKIP Twitter account says he's resigned from the party and they wish him well in 'whatever he does in the future...'.

So, who's next?


----------



## Stash (Feb 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> And he's gone...
> 
> Car crash sofa interview on ITV this morning along with the moron girlfriend - Schofield ambushed him with a lengthy, detailed statement from the wife and a 'fruity' selection of the morons tweets. Apparently she shouldn't be judged just on what she says or does...
> 
> ...


----------



## october_lost (Feb 22, 2018)

kebabking said:


> And he's gone...
> 
> Car crash sofa interview on ITV this morning along with the moron girlfriend - Schofield ambushed him with a lengthy, detailed statement from the wife and a 'fruity' selection of the morons tweets. Apparently she shouldn't be judged just on what she says or does...
> 
> ...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 22, 2018)

Outwitted by Phillip Schofield


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Outwitted by Phillip Schofield





and it would have been worse if they had let a more serious presenter ask the questions


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and it would have been worse if they had let a more serious presenter ask the questions


TBF, Schofield managed to floor Theresa May quite comprehensively less than a week ago. Which is either a comment on Schofield, or May, but I'm not sure which


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2018)

I'd call her "Nice but dim", but she doesn't seem especially nice.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> TBF, Schofield managed to floor Theresa May quite comprehensively less than a week ago. Which is either a comment on Schofield, or May, but I'm not sure which


The bland trouncing the banal perhaps.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I'd call her "Nice but dim", but she doesn't seem especially nice.


I don’t understand what she thought she was going to gain by going on the show.  It was always going to be a case at best of them reading out a bunch of awful quotes whilst she nods sadly and says, “yeah, I’m a shit.”  Anything else on her part then becomes an attempt to justify the unjustifiable, which is what happened.  

I also don’t understand what her accent is supposed to be.  I’ve never heard anything like it.  But that’s by the by.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I don’t understand what she thought she was going to gain by going on the show.  It was always going to be a case at best of them reading out a bunch of awful quotes whilst she nods sadly and says, “yeah, I’m a shit.”  Anything else on her part then becomes an attempt to justify the unjustifiable, which is what happened.
> 
> I also don’t understand what her accent is supposed to be.  I’ve never heard anything like it.  But that’s by the by.


It's a "poshed up" accent. Jars slightly, because it hasn't been done very well. Probably slips after a couple of Malibus.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## kebabking (Feb 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


>




I think someone doesn't grasp the difference between someone being invited into the stage so they can be celebrated, and someone being invited into the Colosseum so they can play with the lions....


----------



## october_lost (Feb 23, 2018)

A comeback of one sort or another is clearly on the cards.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 23, 2018)

kabbes said:


> I also don’t understand what her accent is supposed to be.  I’ve never heard anything like it.  But that’s by the by.



One gin away from being a torrent of bile methinks.


----------



## Almor (Feb 24, 2018)

october_lost said:


>




I didn't watch it all but its like they actually believe that political correctness is a real power; 'I didn't mean to offend', 'I wasn't in the public eye when I said that'  like it would be fine to consider people and their deaths less important than cheap political points/debates as long as it was done without offending the 'thought police'


----------



## Wilf (Feb 25, 2018)

october_lost said:


>



At 3:30 Henry reminds me why he will never defend me in court.


----------



## Grump (Feb 25, 2018)

In an alternative universe where I was a UKIP policy adviser my suggestion would have been for him to say ' yes, she is a racist but she is good looking and half my age so no way am I going to dump her, are you mad'? The UKIP members would have been delighted . As it is, guess who is on 'I'm a celeb' next time?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 25, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What’s significant in that video is them talking about class. For sure they won’t genuinely represent class interests in the way we understand it but they’re able to say what Corbyn can’t bring himself to. And it worked for Trump.



You're right that it's as fake as fuck, but the r/w is allowed to bibble on about "class" in a completely anti working class way (their use tends to exclude non whites for starters) because the fascist press and dumbfuck media won't challenge them on the fakeness. It also feeds into their "anti elite" hoax.

Whereas if anyone left-of-centre invokes class they are denounced as "marxist", "politics of envy" etc.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 6, 2018)

Jesus 

Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has
Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Jesus
> 
> Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has
> Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has


I can't keep up, its like a Monty Python Life of Brian sketch   There's the For Britain folk, who split when Walters lost to Bolton, now Bolton has his own franchise, rump UKIP and whoever leads that


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh the logo. The hideous 1 that sat off-centre inside the O seems to have been removed already. And let there be no doubt about the choice of colour, to quote their webshite:



> *The colour of 'OneNation' is British Racing green. BRG was the international motor racing colour of the United Kingdom. It represents British branding and excellence.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 6, 2018)

There desperately needs to be an_ Under the Groove_ party to counter this


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2018)

its quite close to bottle green as well which speaks to another british pastime


----------



## moochedit (Mar 6, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I can't keep up, its like a Monty Python Life of Brian sketch   There's the For Britain folk, who split when Walters lost to Bolton, now Bolton has his own franchise, rump UKIP and whoever leads that



I know 

I think aaron banks (who used to be ukip's biggest donor. Think i got his name right?) tried to set up a splinter group as well?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I can't keep up, its like a Monty Python Life of Brian sketch   There's the For Britain folk, who split when Walters lost to Bolton, now Bolton has his own franchise, rump UKIP and whoever leads that


Splitters!

(sorry couldn’t resist)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2018)

2hats said:


> Splitters!
> 
> (sorry couldn’t resist)


they are!


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2018)

I may as well finish my quoting fun using what little there is on their site so far.



> There also exists a singular hole in British politics.



Fnarrrrr.



> Whilst until now all main parties in the UK have been constrained by political dogma, doctrine and short sighted party political objectives, there is deficit of democracy, particularly at the local level. The ordinary citizen, community and business struggles with increasingly complex day to day challenges. They struggle to get their voices heard and to have a say in how their local environment changes; their problems and concerns to often go unaddressed by politicians - they are disenfranchised.



Someone has been disenfranchised of the appropriate too to use in that last sentence. Well no fear, Henrys non-dogma is here to save you, just so long as you are an ordinary citizen with your flag in the right place and a fresh coat of racing green paint on your nads. And who better to restore democracy than a man who lost several votes but will not be deterred/didnt take the hint?


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> its quite close to bottle green as well which speaks to another british pastime



Its quite close to the colour of my shit when I eat too much curly kale.


----------



## kebabking (Mar 6, 2018)

elbows said:


> Its quite close to the colour of my shit when I eat too much curly kale.



I get that when I eat too many of Dolmades things - the rice/vine leaves thing of magic.

Bottle green shit  isn't even a price to pay for that..


----------



## LDC (Mar 6, 2018)

Schofield to Bolton: "...so...are you _private_ racists...?" 

Please tell me that twat was never in charge of anything more than a horse in the army?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 6, 2018)

"former soldier"
"model girlfriend"
"one nation"
"british racing green "
"national identity"


its wanker bingo


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2018)

The very first reply to OneNations very first tweet was....


----------



## kebabking (Mar 6, 2018)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Schofield to Bolton: "...so...are you _private_ racists...?"
> 
> Please tell me that twat was never in charge of anything more than a horse in the army?



No, junior soldier in some Regiment that I can't remember the name of, left and was commissioned in the TA. Pretty sure he was never mobilised for any of the Sandpit ops, infancy I'm not sure he stayed in long enough to..

(To be strictly fair, the opportunities for TA officers to go to Iraq or Afghanistan were pretty minimal - you could go in effectively admin roles like watchkeeper that the regular units didn't have bodies for, but the number of TA officers who could go and do the jobs they had trained for were like rocking horse shit. Hence the massive loss of TA officers because no one wanted to be a facilitator at the cost of half a lifetime...).


----------



## Grump (Mar 6, 2018)

I would like to run an experiment taking a small left wing party and a small  right wing party and see which splits most quickly into tiny grouplets. The image of amoebas come to mind.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 6, 2018)

2hats said:


> Splitters!
> 
> (sorry couldn’t resist)


No Monty Python reference should ever be apologised for


----------



## moochedit (Nov 23, 2018)

And we're off again. Farage says he is trying to call a vote of no confidence in the current leader (whose name i've already forgotten ) over him giving a new job to tommy robinson as an advisor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> And we're off again. Farage says he is trying to call a vote of no confidence in the current leader (whose name i've already forgotten ) over him giving a new job to tommy robinson as an advisor.


baton, gerald baton


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2018)

Yaxley-Leno being taken on as the adviser on Grooming. ha


----------



## sihhi (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> baton, gerald baton



Gerard Batten


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

sihhi said:


> Gerard Batten


ah, as in batten down the hatches and not baton charge the immigrants


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Yaxley-Leno being taken on as the adviser on Grooming. ha


as the man on the toady programme said, he has experience of this


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

Grump said:


> I would like to run an experiment taking a small left wing party and a small  right wing party and see which splits most quickly into tiny grouplets. The image of amoebas come to mind.


go on then


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2018)

sihhi said:


> Gerard Batten


Correct, but not as funny.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Yaxley-Leno being taken on as the adviser on Grooming. ha


Wrong sort of tinpot facist for Farage...apparently.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2018)

It is rare to see a political movement that is so utterly shit that it makes the metric martyrs look like a force to be taken seriously


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Correct, but not as funny.



Baton as in passed around or Batten what you knock nails into?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Wrong sort of tinpot facist for Farage...apparently.


class issues? Tommy's (mc but plays a role)mdeniable boot boy material but posh nige doesn't want him at the leadership table?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> class issues? Tommy's (mc but plays a role)mdeniable boot boy material but posh nige doesn't want him at the leadership table?


Nah, he's just worried it will reduce their 'core' vote down from 5% to 2%.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Jesus
> 
> Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has
> Henry Bolton Has Set Up His Own Party Because Of Course He Has


I wonder how that is going?


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> I wonder how that is going?



The last time I heard anything about it was this classic...

One nation... two names



> A new political party set up by Henry Bolton, the former Ukip leader, is in limbo after an election watchdog said voters could get it confused with a humanitarian relief charity.
> 
> The Electoral Commission has blocked the party ‘One Nation’ from being formally registered because it shares the same name as an Islamic aid organisation.





> “It means we cannot put up candidates but on the other hand, it has given us more time to develop policies.”


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 23, 2018)

sihhi said:


> Gerard Batten


A little bit more than a stick.
A little bit less than a plank.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2018)

Ah, after the naming fiasco, One Nation changed name to become Our Nation. Our Irrelevance more like.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 23, 2018)

is _Our Nation_ still shacked up with the model, or has she moved onto pastures new?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

kebabking said:


> is _Our Nation_ still shacked up with the model, or has she moved onto pastures new?


apparently still together


Former Ukip leader's girlfriend Jo Marney: We all make mistakes - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 23, 2018)

Splitting that crucial racist/nostalgia/senior/Dads' Army vote, which currently stands at 2% in the polls.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mistakes were made


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2018)

Farage has left the party.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 4, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Farage has left the party.


Door, arse, etc.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 4, 2018)

Attention seeking racist tosser. If only that was the last of him we'll see
..


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 4, 2018)

eatmorecheese said:


> Attention seeking racist tosser. If only that was the last of him we'll see
> ..



How long before he's sat next to Rees Mogg on the Tory benches?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 5, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> How long before he's sat next to Rees Mogg on the Tory benches?



I have no doubt Farage would love to join the Tories (he knows ukip is finished) but there might be a party row about whether to let him in or not.  Maybe Boris or Rees Mogg could appoint him as an advisor.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2018)

Not sure that Farage would want to join the Tories , at least not at this point, but equally I am not sure what his next step could be. Never liked Farage , he always reminded me of one of those braying donkey types at a golf club that think they are the centre of the universe and probably would recast Jeremy Clarkson as Marlon Brando in The Wild Ones. However do admire that fact that he has drawn a line in the sand bteween him and a UKIP obsessed by Islam and in that grey area between a street movement and a political party.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 5, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> However do admire that fact that he has drawn a line in the sand bteween him and a UKIP obsessed by Islam and in that grey area between a street movement and a political party.



Brand damage limitation important for him as his career will be in media.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2018)

Kevin Logan and Kristi Winters are claiming that Carl Benjamin (Sargon of Akkad) was instrumental in getting UKIP to take on Yaxley-Lennon and thereby finally whittling UKIP down to the overt fash contingent.
What does the team think ?


Spoiler: Three stooges







The Times Expose 'Racist' UKIP Member Carl Benjamin


----------



## moochedit (Dec 7, 2018)

I see that Paul Nuttall has now quit ukip as well. No doubt he will be announcing his new job as captain of the England football team later.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 7, 2018)

I don’t think the kipper sponsored march for brexit this weekend is going to be a well attended event


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I don’t think the kipper sponsored march for brexit this weekend is going to be a well attended event


if they'd got john west to sponsor it and to distribute free tins of kippers to participants they would have been assured of a vast attendance.


----------



## M Testa (Dec 7, 2018)

moochedit said:


> I wonder how that is going?



almost as well as Veritas, EDL, BNP ...


----------



## M Testa (Dec 7, 2018)

Scottish UKIP leader left too. I didnae realise there was a Scottish UKIP let alone a leader.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 7, 2018)

The other 4 are lost without him.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 7, 2018)

It might be the day the party died, but just for a moment Batten & Robinson were excited by some news from Germany (courtesy of a Guardian typo)...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2018)

Shouldn’t overdo the schadenfreude as we need a reasonably popular UKIP to suck votes from the tories. A complete collapse of UKIP would be a gift for them.


----------



## M Testa (Dec 8, 2018)

farage suggesting new party to absorb the more right wing tories. could split both ukip and tory votes?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Shouldn’t overdo the schadenfreude as we need a reasonably popular UKIP to suck votes from the tories. A complete collapse of UKIP would be a gift for them.


This Autumn they've already been polling at 'collapse' levels close to the far-right 'core' level.
There's a reason why the Tory vote has held as it has...thus far.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2018)

So the only way is up? With lots more money pouring in from alt right sources?


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 8, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure that Farage would want to join the Tories , at least not at this point, but equally I am not sure what his next step could be. Never liked Farage , he always reminded me of one of those braying donkey types at a golf club that think they are the centre of the universe and probably would recast Jeremy Clarkson as Marlon Brando in The Wild Ones. However do admire that fact that he has drawn a line in the sand bteween him and a UKIP obsessed by Islam and in that grey area between a street movement and a political party.



I think he's pretty calculated. He knew what fields and mindsets he was taping into and happy with it. He doesn't need UKIP anymore to further his own goals and he recognises that they are going to be open about feelings that have always been there. He's decided to distance himself from that because he knows the impact it will have on his image.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 8, 2018)

The reactionary English nationalist image?


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2018)

yeah it could really damage his image hanging out with all those racists.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2018)

To my shame I missed seeing the Goebbels version they copied ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 4, 2019)

Fucking hell.

UKIP candidate Carl Benjamin is talking about raping Jess Phillips again


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> UKIP candidate Carl Benjamin is talking about raping Jess Phillips again


What the fuck is wrong with these cunts


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these cunts


What the fuck is wrong with our political and legal system


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2019)

A shame there'll be no way of seeing how few votes Benjamin Brings to UKIP...

The bloody aerosol is representing my region - as is widecombe apparently.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2019)

Wondering if Batten agreed some secret deal with Farage that he’d kill off UKIP to clear the way for Farage’s shiny new party. It’s hard to otherwise explain the shitness and hiring of known dickheads.


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Wondering if Batten agreed some secret deal with Farage that he’d kill off UKIP to clear the way for Farage’s shiny new party. It’s hard to otherwise explain the shitness and hiring of known dickheads.


Really thick and unaware of this. Typical politician.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking hell.
> 
> UKIP candidate Carl Benjamin is talking about raping Jess Phillips again



He seems to make his living on youtube, you'd hope that someone at youtube would notice that and kick him off.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 7, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Wondering if Batten agreed some secret deal with Farage that he’d kill off UKIP to clear the way for Farage’s shiny new party. It’s hard to otherwise explain the shitness and hiring of known dickheads.



It is crazy to think that Farage - the man who courted Donald Trump, masterminded the 'breaking point' poster and made comments about how he wouldn't want to have Romanian neighbours - is now able to present himself as a moderate in the face of UKIP's descent into neo-fascism.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> He seems to make his living on youtube, you'd hope that someone at youtube would notice that and kick him off.


It's the other way round, YouTube make a living off Benjamin and his ilk, hence why they're really reluctant to kick him off.


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

As 2nd candidate on the ukip list, rapey Benjamin would have been elected last time (South West). The advent of the Brexit Party almost certainly means he won't this time.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2019)

killer b said:


> It's the other way round, YouTube make a living off Benjamin and his ilk, hence why they're really reluctant to kick him off.



I'm hoping that youtube kick him after the election. They can't look at six weeks of bad press linking a 'youtuber' to rape taunts.


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2019)

good luck with that.


----------



## bemused (May 9, 2019)

killer b said:


> good luck with that.



Yeah ... give how google works he'll probably still be there


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

New leader announced today apparently. What idiot will they choose this time? 
Not sure why they are still bothering really.

Ukip to replace Gerard Batten with new leader


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

This idiot apparently..


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 10, 2019)

Dick Braine.....

Anyway, did they film that on a fire escape?


----------



## Argonia (Aug 10, 2019)

UKIP have about as much chance at the polls as Change UK


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> did they film that on a fire escape?



Looks like it


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

Argonia said:


> UKIP have about as much chance at the polls as Change UK



Jesus imagine a tig leadership contest


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 10, 2019)

Unless I'm mistaken, some Wikipedia bod has mixed him up with an actor of the same name - Richard Braine - Wikipedia


----------



## moochedit (Aug 10, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, some Wikipedia bod has mixed him up with an actor of the same name - Richard Braine - Wikipedia



Yep. I believe this is a photo of the actor below. Doesn't look like the person in the ukip results video.

Richard Braine


----------



## MrSki (Aug 10, 2019)

What UKIP have a leader called Dick Braine?  How apt.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 10, 2019)

moochedit said:


> This idiot apparently..



"independent thinkers"?

The ones that stayed on the sinking ship and didn't return to the Tory mothership or paint themselves electric blue and join the Farage Widdecombe sex festival.

2000 votes. Stunning and decisive.

Are not words you'll find in this man's orbit


----------



## Argonia (Aug 10, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> "Farage Widdecombe sex festival.



Pass the mind bleach please


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 10, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Pass the mind bleach please


Bang and the brexit's gone


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 10, 2019)

This bloke is a natural, he's bringing ukip back baby


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 10, 2019)

Never mind your radical centre mate, we're the far moderates, we're the fackin nasdap of the middle pal


----------



## Beermoth (Aug 10, 2019)

Parents must have really hated him. So he joined UKIP.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 10, 2019)

‘Common Sense’ needs to be brutally killed with a shovel. Has anyone claiming to speak it ever been anything other than a Nobel prize-winning bellend?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 11, 2019)

Gerard Batton was barred from restanding because his far right extremism fucked the party’s electoral chances but it looks like the membership have chosen the same dick brained white nationalism. Living in the shadow of the Brexit party, this is all UKIP offer now.


----------



## Patteran (Aug 11, 2019)

Dick Brain wearing a Pinochet t-shirt? Bold.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 12, 2019)

^^^Those two women would appear to be wearing some sort of uniform.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2019)

Here they are in their younger days - for real. What radicalised them?


----------



## eoin_k (Aug 12, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> ‘Common Sense’ needs to be brutally killed with a shovel. Has anyone claiming to speak it ever been anything other than a Nobel prize-winning bellend?



Maybe make an exception for Tom Paine and the Edinburgh Conference of Socialist Economists.


----------



## phillm (Aug 12, 2019)

Didn't take Mr brain long to get his anti-Semitic dig in .....


----------



## MrSki (Aug 14, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Dick Brain wearing a Pinochet t-shirt? Bold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180530


Fucking hell.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Fucking hell.



"...it says here" 

It dismays me that two, presumably perfectly adequately intellectually capable, young women have been bimboified into doing a heavily made-up reading of a script that clearly isn't the words they'd be using in their own speech.

I'd say that it couldn't help but backfire, but I have a horrible feeling that, to the audience this pabulum is aimed at, two "pretty girls" mouthing a script about what some right-wing ideologue thinks is socialism will go down very well indeed.

Ah well.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 14, 2019)

existentialist said:


> "...it says here"
> 
> It dismays me that two, presumably perfectly adequately intellectually capable, young women have been bimboified into doing a heavily made-up reading of a script that clearly isn't the words they'd be using in their own speech.
> 
> ...


Why would you not think it's them and that it's their own beliefs? They are both long term (relatively anyway) right-wing activists who are now moving further rightwards at a rate of knots. Radicalised you might say.

That's not a very good post i'm afraid.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 14, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Why would you not think it's them and that it's their own beliefs? They are both long term (relatively anyway) right-wing activists who are now moving further rightwards at a rate of knots. Radicalised you might say.
> 
> That's not a very good post i'm afraid.


I'm not saying it's not their own beliefs - I've got nothing to go on as far as that's concerned, although it is pretty obvious from other stuff that these two women have been immersed - if not drowned - in right-wing Thatcherite ideology from a very, very early age.

But it is patently obvious that the words aren't theirs, or at the least are not being spoken spontaneously.

Whether or not the whole thing is just some scripted nonsense, it certainly _appears_ that way.

And yes, I think "radicalised" is a good word: the feeling I have for them is more one of pity at how they seem to be hostages to an ideology rather than free-thinking advocates of it - although that'd be pretty shit, too, but then I would say that, wouldn't I?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Why would you not think it's them and that it's their own beliefs?



The bit where they go on about most people that believe in socialism being ‘young, privileged young people who’ve never had a real job or the courage to be an entrepreneur’?  Seems a bit unlikely that they’d choose those words themselves given their own status.


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 14, 2019)

I know its the filters that are being used on the photographs but it does make them look like a pair of sex dolls.  Weird.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2019)

There will be a posh dad somewhere who’s dead proud of them in the same way as someone who’s successfully taught a pet dog to do a trick.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 17, 2019)

Dick is boycotting his own party conference because he is expecting a low turnout. 

Ukip leader accused of insulting party over conference no-show


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2019)

Tee-hee-hee.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 18, 2019)

Dick pulled out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2019)

UKIP is Dickless.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 18, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> UKIP is Dickless.



And Braineless.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 18, 2019)

I hope the poorly attended event gets good press coverage.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 18, 2019)

I hadn't even noticed ukip had a new leader, though they usually have. ((((The Precariat)))


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2019)

I wonder if Rapey Benjamin will be attending ....


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 18, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if Rapey Benjamin will be attending ....


Not like he needs the money. The amount he grifts from insecure manbabies is frightening


----------



## treelover (Sep 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Fucking hell.





has that really had over a million views


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 18, 2019)

Bots innit. And a fair few repeat viewing by kippers with Kleenex.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Fucking hell.




_"The assence of freedom"_
Yah?


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2019)

And another one is gone.  A tragic loss
Ukip loses eighth leader since Brexit referendum as Richard Braine resigns before snap election


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2019)

belboid said:


> And another one is gone.  A tragic loss
> Ukip loses eighth leader since Brexit referendum as Richard Braine resigns before snap election


Good news but they were hardly at 1% were they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Good news but they were hardly at 1% were they?


they are the 1%


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 30, 2019)

They are pointless, getting beaten by the Official Monster Raving Loony Party, they should take the hint.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Oct 30, 2019)

After Dick Braine, who will be the next UKIP leader - Emma Tick?  Colin Onoscopie?  John Thomas? William Dribble?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> After Dick Braine, who will be the next UKIP leader - Emma Tick?  Colin Onoscopie?  John Thomas? William Dribble?


Huw Janus must be right up there?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2021)

Apparently Supermanilla has been elected leader


----------



## moochedit (Oct 18, 2021)

Why do they bother? I wonder how many members he actually "leads" these days?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Why do they bother? I wonder how many members he actually "leads" these days?


I recall from another thread that the venue they booked had a capacity of 150. cupid_stunt?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I recall from another thread that the venue they booked had a capacity of 150. cupid_stunt?



Yep, I had forgotten about this thread, this is what I posted on the lonely post one...

Fucking hell. I've just discovered UKIP has been holding their annual conference in Worthing yesterday & today [Mon 18/10], and Neil Hamilton is their new leader.

Although, they staged it at The Dome, where their largest function room only has a seated capacity of about 150, which is funny.

Still wish I had prior notice, I would have invested in a couple of dozen eggs, and few milk shakes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still wish I had prior notice, I would have invested in a couple of half a dozen eggs, and a few milk shakes.



FTFY


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, I had forgotten about this thread, this is what I posted on the lonely post one...
> 
> Fucking hell. I've just discovered UKIP has been holding their annual conference in Worthing yesterday & today [Mon 18/10], and Neil Hamilton is their new leader.
> 
> ...


Always the danger you might get there and find out you're only person that has turned up


----------

